# Falsches Denken oder der Richtige Weg?



## Suki2000 (5. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Mit WoW Süchtler u, Nicht Süchtler,

Ich weiss es wird scheinbar schon einen Thread dazu geben ( also spart euch schonmal eure Flames ich werde sie eh melden ).


So zu meinen Anliegen:

Ich spiele seit Rund 4 Monaten auf Blackrock ( PvP Server ), genau so lange habe ich eine Raidgilde gesucht und keine Gefunden da du bei denn meißten mindest einen Gearscore von 6000 brauchst ( schon arm ).
Desweiteren ist es einfach nur noch Peinlich das Erfahrung hinter dem GS kommt. Wenn man keine 5.5 k GS für ICC 10er oder 6k GS für Icc 25er aufweisen kann darf man nicht mit ( Wozu dann pls der 30% Buff? o.O ).
Das selbe gilt Natürlich auch für PDK 10er u, 25er;/ ( es könnte ja Leute noch Eqiup brauchen omg nein :>).

Meine Frage ist nun ist es bei euch Genau so das denken Verankert GS vor Erfahrung oder ist es bei euch anderest!?


P.s:  Pls lasst eure Unbrauchbaren Flames wie gesagt ich melde sie sowieso!


----------



## Zeichner (5. August 2010)

Is halt so die meisten gehen nur nach gearscore skill wird nicht mehr benötigt heutzutage -.- 

auf meinem server isses au nicht anders


----------



## Famenio (5. August 2010)

Auf Todeswache ist es mehr eine Art Richtlinie.
Aber da kommen auch die "kleinen" Leute mit einem GS von 5100-5200 in ICC mit rein.
Das wäre dann so ca. das Item-Lvl 245 ø.
Außer es wird ein Clearrun angekündigt, dann werden natürlich besser Equipte Leute mitgenommen.
Was man auch irgendwo verstehen kann, finde ich.

Aber es wird nicht direkt nach GS gesucht.
Man guckt sich die Erfolge an, fragt nach der Erfahrung und nach dem Schaden
und dann klappt das eigentlich soweit.
Also es war schonmal schlimmer, aber mittlerweile hat sich das wieder ein bisschen gelegt.


----------



## Suki2000 (5. August 2010)

Naja bei mir auf Blackrock wird nur nach GS geschaut da wird net mal nach Erfahrung gefragt. Wenn man dann sagt ich kenn die Ini ( von mein Mainserver Rexxar) bis LK, juckst die meissten eh nicht-.-!


----------



## Mahoni-chan (5. August 2010)

Ist auf jedem Server so. Ich komm mit nem iLvl 251+ Tank nicht in ICC25er Gruppen, welche ohnehin nicht mehr als 8 Bosse machen, obwohl zwei meiner Mainchars 11/12 Heroic clear haben im 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erfahrung und Skill zählen bei 95% aller Randomgruppen nicht mehr.


----------



## Lokibu (5. August 2010)

Kommt halt auf die Raidleiter an. Bei uns ist es unterschiedlich. Von GS wird nur selten geredet. Gearcheck gibt es natürlich bei jedem Raid, allerdings fragt keiner nach dem GS.  Jedenfalls nicht in den 25er Raids.


----------



## Benon (5. August 2010)

Schon wer das "neue" Gearscore runtergeladen? Weiß jetzt nicht auswendig wie alt es ist aber wenn du n Char anklickst kannste /gs eintippen und dann siehst du Erfahrungen in welchen inis, ob critimmun die stats die er hat etc. 

Genau so wie ich es sonst manuell mache isses jetzt besser gemacht worden...fänds nur gut wenn man die GS-Zahl erst sieht wenn man den char einmal mit /gs betrachtet hätte dann würde der terror vlt endlich ein ende nehmen weil man sich die leute wieder anschaut.


----------



## bexxter83 (5. August 2010)

Also auf unserem Server hält sich das in Grenzen mit dem Gearscore (mittlerweile), zumindest auf Allyseite. Bei den Hordies weiß ichs nicht.
Ich hab gemerkt, dass sehr viele Spieler auf unserem Server mittlerweile gar kein GS mehr drauf haben und bei den Suchen im Handelschannel ist es auch nicht mehr so extrem, find ich. Ich find das gut so und unser Server is eh toll^^


----------



## Famenio (5. August 2010)

Benon schrieb:


> Schon wer das "neue" Gearscore runtergeladen? Weiß jetzt nicht auswendig wie alt es ist aber wenn du n Char anklickst kannste /gs eintippen und dann siehst du Erfahrungen in welchen inis, ob critimmun die stats die er hat etc.
> 
> Genau so wie ich es sonst manuell mache isses jetzt besser gemacht worden...fänds nur gut wenn man die GS-Zahl erst sieht wenn man den char einmal mit /gs betrachtet hätte dann würde der terror vlt endlich ein ende nehmen weil man sich die leute wieder anschaut.



So ist es doch mittlerweile schon.
Man sieht nicht auf anhieb den kompletten GS von den Leuten, damit der Datentransfer mit den WoW-Servern nicht so hoch ist.
Deshalb muss man die Person mindestens einmal angucken, bevor man den kompletten GS sieht.


----------



## Benon (5. August 2010)

Teilweiße bei mir nicht, und wenn dann reicht rechtsklick betrachten... aber ich mein mit /gs wo du auch gleich hitcap erreicht ja/nein aufgelistet bekommst oder ob der tank critimmun ist das siehst du beim betrachten ja nicht.


----------



## Esda (5. August 2010)

Ich denke, das liegt am Server. Die Gearscorefrage ist zwar auf allen Servern verbreitet, aber Blackrock ist halt einer der 'besseren' Server (zumindest denken alle Spieler so, die ich von BR kenne).


----------



## Suki2000 (5. August 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ich denke, das liegt am Server. Die Gearscorefrage ist zwar auf allen Servern verbreitet, aber Blackrock ist halt einer der 'besseren' Server (zumindest denken alle Spieler so, die ich von BR kenne).



Genau das ist es was ich meine die DENKEN ( was sie wiederum nicht wirklich tun) ;D


----------



## kdvub (5. August 2010)

Bin auch auf Blackrock, und ja es gibt viele Gilden die nur GS Wert legen, aber Hand aufs Herz, die kannst du sowieso in der Pfeife rauchen.
Wenn du eine gemütliche Gilde suchst, die auch raiden geht, auch mit mehr als einer Gruppe, schau dir mal "Pain and Pleasure" an. Und wir schauen nicht auf GS. Aber passendes Equipment sollte man schon haben, also net mit full PVP PVE-Content raiden, z.B. :-)


----------



## Vanilecornet (5. August 2010)

Bei mir auf Frostmourne verlangen sie avgilvl.
Als Ruby sanctum rauskam suchten alle leute für den Raid die Sätze gingen so:Suche noch tank 2 heal und 2 dds für ruby sanctum mit mind. avg 266 und Erfahrung(video guide lesen).


----------



## Suki2000 (5. August 2010)

kdvub schrieb:


> Bin auch auf Blackrock, und ja es gibt viele Gilden die nur GS Wert legen, aber Hand aufs Herz, die kannst du sowieso in der Pfeife rauchen.
> Wenn du eine gemütliche Gilde suchst, die auch raiden geht, auch mit mehr als einer Gruppe, schau dir mal "Pain and Pleasure" an. Und wir schauen nicht auf GS. Aber passendes Equipment sollte man schon haben, also net mit full PVP PVE-Content raiden, z.B. :-)




Hab nun seit kurzen eine Gilde habs vergessen in Text einzufassen aber werd mirs mal merken;D


----------



## IkilledKenny (5. August 2010)

Hmm da hast du wohl nen echt strengen Server erwischt. Ich hab mir gestern noch mit meiner Mage einfach nen Raid selber zusammen gestellt, und die hatte nen GS von 4.2k. Durchschnitts GS der truppe lag um die 5k  und wir sind ohne Probleme bi szum Seuchenviertel gekommen. 
Einfach mal im Handelschanal nen Twinkrun zusammen stellen. Da melden sich genug würd ich sagen

mfg


----------



## Potpotom (5. August 2010)

Ich glaub die Todeswache ist in der Hinsicht echt vorbildlich... hier hört man nie etwas von Gearscore oder dergleichen. Ein ganz normaler Equipcheck in Dala und aus die Maus.

Auch schlechter ausgestattete Leute finden durchaus mal den Weg in einen Raid, warum auch nicht? Realmübergreifend sind wir Content-technisch zwar langsamer als andere - aber, who cares?


----------



## Renox110 (5. August 2010)

Naja wirklich skill habt ihr auch nicht. Also kein EQ und kein Skill, also pssst.


----------



## Muahdib (5. August 2010)

Gibt halt genügend Leute die nicht wissen was Skill zählt .

Ich hab ICCC 10er zusammen mit nem Schamanen geheilt
beim 5 % buff waren die ersten 3 Bosse easy am 4. Hats
nur am Damage gefehlt mit der Zeit . Und beim 30 % Buff
ist Gearscore angesagt den ich ned packe mit nur 4.7 k .
Also darf man nicht mit . Ned mal 25er wo ein etwas kleinerer
nicht so auffallen würde . 

Skill ist halt nicht messbar ;-)


----------



## Famenio (5. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Naja wirklich skill habt ihr auch nicht. Also kein EQ und kein Skill, also pssst.



Sagt der mit der Eierwärmerdecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (5. August 2010)

Gibts überall. Und wird wohl über kurz oder lang nicht mehr so schenll weggehen.

Das verschwindet nur wenn Blizz es tatsächlich so krass durchzieht mit der Aggroreduzierung und den benötigtem CC in Cataclysm das sinnloses Bomben nichts mehr hilft.

Wenn bei mir auf der Todeswache nach GS und DPS gefragt wird sage ich immer eines.

Willst nen Date? Dann zeig ich dir mal mein Equip mein DPS und mein Gearscore. Danach werden wir weiterreden.
Zack hab ich nen Invite. Und das mit nem Twink von nem GS von "nur" 5k.

Tja, gewusst wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja. wenn ich selber nen Raid aufbaue und Leite schaue ich nicht nach GS sondern der Erfahrung. Das heißt hat er diverse Inis schon durch und wenn ja we oft.
Umso öfter umso höher ist die Chance das er mitkommt.

Und dann ist es mir auch egal ob er mit PdK oder ICC Equip in ICC mitkommt.
Den Skill, sieht man eh erst dann.


----------



## Danderoy (5. August 2010)

also ich finde das aufs GS gegucke auch en bissel bescheuert .... wie ham auf unserm Server (Thrall) einene Spieler der es schafft mit GS 5600 einen DPS von 2000 zu Fahren was wiedermal zeigt das er seine Klasse nicht spielen kann wenn leute mit weitaus weniges GS weiter oben im Recount stehen oder die leute die zwar guten schaden machen und einen guten gS haben aber sich in jedem Feuer wärmen sich mit Wonne in den Knochensturm stellen und beim Arthas mit der ausrede "oh ich wusste garnet das ich falschherum stehen" fröhlich von der Plattform springen naja soviel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FireMage-Dima (5. August 2010)

Auf dem Server Aegwynn geht ohne GearScor gar nichts!

Es ist einfach nur traurig. T9 komplett und alle notwendigen Teile aus den 3 neuen inis reichen nicht für ein GearScor von 5k .

Es interessiert absolut niemenden, ob alles ordetlich verzaubert und gesockelt wurde. Es reicht ein Klick auf den Char und man bekommt eine "Abfuhr" .

Blizzard muss dagegen dringend etwas unternehmen.


----------



## hunter22 (5. August 2010)

Ja das Problem das Skill nichtmehr zählt gibt es ja jetzt schon länger...
Aber man kann Skill ja leider auch nicht messen.
Es kann immerhin jeder behaupten er habe den Lichking schon x Millionen mal down etc.


Mfg Hunter


----------



## Grrhh (5. August 2010)

Ich denke es kommt eher auf die Position im Raid, bzw. die gesamte
Gruppe und den Content an.

Schon mal versucht Tora mit 25 Leuten a 3k-4,5k gs zu legen? => Wipe.

Schon mal versucht ICC10 mit low tank und heal zu machen? => Wipe.

In dem Sinne finde ich gs nicht schlecht, es gibt einen ungefähren 
Anhaltspunkt über die Rüssi, über Skill kann man ja bekanntlich streiten.

5,5 k für ICC 10 und 6k für ICC 25 ist bei randoms übertrieben 
solange man nicht einen hc clearrun vorhat.

Auf deinem Server verlangt wirklich JEDE Raidgilde 6 k gs?
Entweder scheiss Server oder Du hast dich nur bei hardcore high end 
Gilden beworben.

Auf Dethecus Allianz (leider total ausgestorben) reicht full T9 aus um
in eine ICC Gilde zu kommen. Auf Hordeseite schauts da etwas anders
aus...

/winken


----------



## Zanny (5. August 2010)

Wenn man den Skill nicht nachweisen kann inv ich auch stur nach Gear. Was bleibt mir auch anderes übrig.


----------



## Suki2000 (5. August 2010)

Grrhh schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt eher auf die Position im Raid, bzw. die gesamte
> Gruppe und den Content an.
> 
> Schon mal versucht Tora mit 25 Leuten a 3k-4,5k gs zu legen? => Wipe.
> ...



Ich hab mich nirgends Beworben, hab mir bloss mal die Pro und Kontras durchgelesen bei dennen die meissten haben mich gereicht^^ daher hab ich es gleich gelassen weil die sowas von unsinnig sind.


----------



## Stevesteel (5. August 2010)

hm, du solltest dich trotzdem erstmal bewerben, denn nur so, kommt man in Raidgilden.
Und dass der überwiegende Teil in ihrem Bewerbungsformular einen GS von 6k und aufwärts verlangt, nehme ich dir nicht ab.
Es sind sehr viele Raidgilden, die auf Blackrock atm suchen, musst nur mal ins öffentliche Forum gucken.
Mir kommt es eher so vor, als hättest du als Rdm mal an irgendeinem Raid teilgenommen und dort andere Spieler gefragt, ob sie dich brauchen können.
Aufgrund deiner geringen  Raiderfahrung würde ich persönlich dich zwar mitnehmen, aber wenn du nur Mitglieder von den besten 3-5 Gilden auf Blackrock anwhisperst, klar, dann kommen natürlich solche hohen GS-Anforderungen und somit die Ablehnungen. 
BTW: Ohne Bewerbung auf verschiedenen Webseiten der Raidgilden wirda sehr schwer für dich, denn inGame-Anfragen mögen viele nicht, auch wenn sie Werbung für ihre Gilde/HP im /2er spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (5. August 2010)

letzte woche.

iba roxxor 6k gs dd stirbt beim heigan dance in naxx 10 ... erfolg futsch 

mehr sag ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (5. August 2010)

Schwierige Situation. Wenn man eine Person und seine Spielweise nicht aus vorhergegangenen Raids und Dungeons kennt, muss man zwangsweise nach dem Gear inviten. Ob die Grenze bei 5.500 für einen ICC-10er und 6.000 für einen ICC-25er liegen muss, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt. Die ersten Leute sind schließlich mit 232 bzw 245er Gear rein. Das war ein Gs von 5000+ ohne 30% Buff. Das man die Gs-Nachfrage jetzt so hoch ansetzt ist halt mangelndes Vertrauen und die Hoffnung das gutes Gear auch einen guten Raidabend mit sich bringt.

Bin gestern selber wieder ICC 25er gewesen. Alles gut bestückte Leute. Ich mit 5850er Penismeter gehörte da noch zu den Geringverdienern. Waren 4 andere Retris bei. Einer 6000er Gs der Rest gleich oder knapp unter mir. Der 6000er war mit 11.500 dps noch 500 dps hinter mir. Der Rest weiter ab 9000 dps abwärts. Veranschaulicht nur das was jeder wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder sagt.

Skill und ein gutes Pc-System lassen jedes Gear schlecht aussehen. Das merkt man bei DD's extrem, bei Healern ebenso. Einzig Tanks sind da ein wenig außen vor. Da es da hauptsächlich auf Stats ankommt ist umso höher auch meist umso besser. Die Aggro wird in der Regel eh nicht verloren.


----------



## Starfros (5. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mit WoW Süchtler u, Nicht Süchtler,
> 
> Ich weiss es wird scheinbar schon einen Thread dazu geben ( also spart euch schonmal eure Flames ich werde sie eh melden ).
> 
> ...


 ohne viel nach zu denken , das mit dem gs ist logisch weil viele Raidleader sich bei einer art und weise schützen wollen bei neuen Membern. Soll heissen das sie es nicht wollen das der sogenannte neue Member sich Austatten läßt und sich dann verpisst weil es für ihn zb. sein 6er Twink ist.

Das war in der Regel so und dies wird auch immer so sein. Deshalb setzt man höhere ansprüche gerade jetzt zu dieser Zeit. 
Da es ohne hin nicht sehr lange dauern wird bis Cata offiziel raus ist (egal ob nächsten monat oder erst evl. Dez.) viele wollen daher noch ihre Twinks ausstatten und der eine oder andere bekommt dieses Glück und nutzt den Raid offensichtlich oder doch gut getarnt aus.


----------



## Starfros (5. August 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> letzte woche.
> 
> iba roxxor 6k gs dd stirbt beim heigan dance in naxx 10 ... erfolg futsch
> 
> mehr sag ich jetzt nicht



und nicht alle die einen GS von 6k+ haben failen so wie du es schilderst.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artanoah (5. August 2010)

Ich spiele auf der silbernen Hand, und dort wird nur selten auf den GS geguckt, sondern eher nach Erfahrung gefragt. Was ich sehr schön finde ist, dass es Twinkraids gibt, bei denen nur die ersten 4 oder 6 Bosse gelegt werden, sodass jeder eine Change hat Loot zu bekommen. Ihn solchen Raids ist dann nur die Erfahrung und maximal ein gearscore von 4,5k gefragt.


----------



## Gen91 (5. August 2010)

Da ich selber keine Raids mehr eröffne und meine Ingame Freunde auch net (ja wir sind alle faul^^) müssen wir uns an sich keine Sorgen darüber machen, aber ich denke es würde auf das selbe hinauslaufen, da man es ja schnell und reibungslos erledigen möchte.
Die einzige Chance als schlecht equipter mitgenommen zu werden, ist entweder zwischen 00.00 - 05.00, da zu dieser Zeit halt wenige spielen, oder Dienstag abends.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (5. August 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> und nicht alle die einen GS von 6k+ haben failen so wie du es schilderst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dein gs von trillionen bringt dir halt nix wenn du movement krüppel bist..

ich war in nem raid da hat einer GS need gehabt.. ich mein wtf
gs is so das unnützte was es gibt...


/2 Lf heal icc 10 ( vll HM)
ich meld mich
er: skillung/erfahrung/gs
ich: heal, 12/12 und kp benut das nich
er: mh kb mir dein gear anzugucken lad dir gs runter 

true story -.-


----------



## Type your name here (5. August 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> und nicht alle die einen GS von 6k+ haben failen so wie du es schilderst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo "schildert" er denn bitte das alle DDs mit 6k+ gs failen?

BTT: auf Aegwynn find ich das es noch geht ak 25 und 10ner mit 4,8 gs kein problem man kommt mit t9 und 1 pvp set teil(meist armschienen) auf ca 4900 gs.

Mit ein wenig Glück in Ak dropt nen T10 Teil--->5k Gs erreicht....s owie kann man nun weiter diesen tollen Wert hochpuschen?

Klar *Schummeln *ist das Stichwort: Ein weiteres PvP Teil am besten Schmuck oder nen Gürtel und du hast knapp 5100 Gs...ca.

Da ja eh nur auf die Zahl schaut schnell beim inviten fällt das teilweise garnicht auf, und wenn sagste einfach. wenn ein besseres in ICC und co droppen sollte nimmste das, vorher gibt es einfach keins.


----------



## Gidohra (5. August 2010)

Gs ist eine super Erfindung und es ist nun wirklich keine Problem den hoch zu puschen man bekommt ja schon mit t9 einen 5k gs.
die ganzen mimimi ich habe zwar nur 1k gs aber ich habe Erfahrung und Skill ich habe mit meinen  main den Lk solo gekillt, wen intarsiert das wen ihr mit eurem twink nichts gemacht habt habt ihr mit der klasse keine Erfahrung.
Dan gimbt ihr euch fröhlich durch den Raid macht keinen schaden und denkt euch die anderen werden das schon machen ich lass mich umhauen penne den Boss über und Flame weil ich den loot am nötigsten habe.
Es gebe da aber auch noch eine Gute Lösung für alle die nie mitgenommen werden weil ihr gs zu low ist MACHT EUREN RAID SELBER AUF schwingt euren hintern hoch und macht was dan habt ihr euch wenigstens auf diese weiße was vom loot verdient. 
Ich vote dafür das blizz den Gs selbst einbaut wie sie es ja schon bei so vielen nützlichen Sachen gemacht haben


----------



## Jurok (5. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Rund 4 Monaten auf Blackrock ( PvP Server ), genau so lange habe ich eine Raidgilde gesucht und keine Gefunden da du bei denn meißten mindest einen Gearscore von 6000 brauchst ( schon arm ).
> Desweiteren ist es einfach nur noch Peinlich das Erfahrung hinter dem GS kommt. Wenn man keine 5.5 k GS für ICC 10er oder 6k GS für Icc 25er aufweisen kann darf man nicht mit ( Wozu dann pls der 30% Buff? o.O ).
> Das selbe gilt Natürlich auch für PDK 10er u, 25er;/ ( es könnte ja Leute noch Eqiup brauchen omg nein :>).



Ganz einfach, die Leute die die Raids aufmachen haben es satt nur rumzuwipen weil ein oder zwei vollpfosten mal wieder nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. Nen Gs von etwa 5,2k kriegt jeder hin mit der Zeit, aber so ab 5,6k kann man schon davon ausgehen das einiges an Erfahrung vorhanden ist. Knapp 6k Gs bekommste ohne Raiden nicht hin. Gs sagt zwar nichts genaues aus, allerdings mehr als wenn einer schreibt JA HIER HAB EXP 10/12. Ansonsten poste die Wing Clear Erfolge, falls du welche hast... Die Frage ist immer das Vertrauen, gibt genug die auch einfach sagen sie hätten Erfahrung und alles verbocken, das erlebste 2,3 mal und dann schraubste den Gs bei der Suche einfach hoch... Und behaupte jetzt nicht, das du das nicht machen würdest -.-

Ganz so streng sind sie bei uns nicht mit den Random Raids was den Gs angeht... gibt allerdings genug "Twink Run's" wo man eben die ersten 4 Bosse macht und die einen schon ab 4,8k Gs mitnimmt, was man locker durch Hero's usw. erreichen kann. Genauso kommste Pdk bei uns auch schon ab 4,5k mit... spiel auf Onyxia, Handelschannel ist halt mies und Randoms sowieso & viele viele Ninjas! Aber denke zum raiden würdest hier eher kommen ^^ falls es denn echt so mies ist auf Blackrock. 

Weißt und wenn du keine Gilde findest und dennoch unbedingt raiden willst, mach halt selbst eine auf... mit der Zeit wirst du verstehen warum man, auch teilweiße aus Faulheit, einfach nur auf den Gs achtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (5. August 2010)

Ich wollte mal mit meinem 80er DK bei nem random BC-Raid mit - wurde nicht genommen, da mein GS gerade mal 4,5k war, ohne Scheiß...

Aber ganz unnütz ist GS auch nich. Es hilft z.B. immerhin dabei zu entscheiden, ob man sich das Gear von jemandem genauer anschaut oder nicht. 
Ansonsten sind Erfolge natürlich aussagefähiger als GS. Wenn man z.B. Leute für Obsi3d 25 sucht, interessiert mich vor allem der potentielle Schaden und (besonders wichtig) ob sie denn auch wenigstens den 10er Erfolg "Tanz auf dem Vulkan" haben. 
Und warum sage ich Erfolge und nicht Erfahrung? Weil man Erfahrung nich vorab nachweisen kann. Einer meint vllt. er hätte Erfahrung, weil er sich 10 guides zu dem und dem Boss reingezogen hat. Der andere meint vllt. er hätte mit seinem Priest, seinem Rogue und seinem Hunter den und den Boss schon jeweils zehn mal gemacht, da wird er ihn ja auch mal problemlos das erste mal mit seinem Warri tanken können. Sicher hat man in den Fällen gewissermaßen Erfahrung. Aber wirklich erfahren ist man erst, wenn man nicht nur weiß, was zu tun ist, sondern es auch schon getan hat - daher lass ich mir gerne Erfolge zeigen. My 2 cents...


----------



## Creeb (5. August 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> Gs ist eine super Erfindung und es ist nun wirklich keine Problem den hoch zu puschen man bekommt ja schon mit t9 einen 5k gs.
> die ganzen mimimi ich habe zwar nur 1k gs aber ich habe Erfahrung und Skill ich habe mit meinen main den Lk solo gekillt, wen intarsiert das wen ihr mit eurem twink nichts gemacht habt habt ihr mit der klasse keine Erfahrung.
> Dan gimbt ihr euch fröhlich durch den Raid macht keinen schaden und denkt euch die anderen werden das schon machen ich lass mich umhauen penne den Boss über und Flame weil ich den loot am nötigsten habe.
> Es gebe da aber auch noch eine Gute Lösung für alle die nie mitgenommen werden weil ihr gs zu low ist MACHT EUREN RAID SELBER AUF schwingt euren hintern hoch und macht was dan habt ihr euch wenigstens auf diese weiße was vom loot verdient.
> Ich vote dafür das blizz den Gs selbst einbaut wie sie es ja schon bei so vielen nützlichen Sachen gemacht haben



Troll me baby one more time


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (5. August 2010)

Ahjo auf Blackrock normal. 

Als ich mit meinem main vo 5 Jahren angefangen hatte, war ich auch noch auf Blackrock und die Anforderungen für den 60er Content waren schon dort bei vielen Gilden übertrieben hoch. xD 
Nunja aber ich verstehs schon, wer will schon Leute durch Raidinis ziehen. 
Das würd ich auch niemals machen von daher versteh ich das mitm GearScore ganz gut. 
Nunja und wenn man clearen will versteh ich auch, dass man keine Leute mit 5k mitnimmt.
Die sollen dann mal zuerst etwas PdK 25er raiden, Hero-Daily und weekly erledigen etc.

Najo ich sag mal, es passt schon so wie es ist.
Also klar, früher war es besser, aber bei dem heutigen WoW spielt das eh alles keine Rolle mehr. 
Wirklich viel mehr versauen als was sie es bei BC, WotlK und nun noch Cata gemacht haben /werden kann man eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Warcus (5. August 2010)

GS interessiert mich persönlich null.

Meine Konsequenz:
1. Inzwischen auf RP-PVE-Servern unterwegs (=kein Geganke mehr auf meine Kosten)
2. Ich besuche keine heroische Instanzen (kein GS-gespacke Anderer ertragen müssen)


----------



## Stevesteel (5. August 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> GS interessiert mich persönlich null.
> 
> Meine Konsequenz:
> 1. Inzwischen auf RP-PVE-Servern unterwegs (=kein Geganke mehr auf meine Kosten)
> 2. Ich besuche keine heroische Instanzen (kein GS-gespacke Anderer ertragen müssen)



betreibst du dann nur noch Rollenspiel? Oo 
Kein Raid, keine VErbesserung des Chars, stelle ich persönlich mir recht langweilig vor, aber andere spielen WOW ja auch als Handelssimulation, dann geht das wohl nur mit RP auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (5. August 2010)

FireMage-Dima schrieb:


> Auf dem Server Aegwynn geht ohne GearScor gar nichts!
> 
> Es ist einfach nur traurig. T9 komplett und alle notwendigen Teile aus den 3 neuen inis reichen nicht für ein GearScor von 5k .
> 
> ...




Dann leg dir ein anständiges Set zu (z.B T9 durch Trophy). 
Blizz ist selbst daran schuld, sie haben allen die Epics nachgeschmissen und nun wunderst du dich, dass du mit einem T9, welches du dir in 2 Tagen durch Heros farmst nicht mitgenommen wirst? xD
Genau darum ist GearScore heute auch nötig. Denn komplett episch ausgerüsttet ist JEDER nach 1-3 Tagen 80. 
Aber mit dem Zeug wirst du wahrscheinlich noch weit unter 5,4k liegen und dann darfst du dich auch nicht wunderen, dass man dich Ruby oder Icc nicht mitnimmt. 
Vergleich mal nur die Itemlevel von dem Zeug welches im Ruby oder Icc fällt mit deinem. Sollte dann ja wohl klar sein, dass du zuerst ne Nummer kleiner anfangen musst.


----------



## Kerbe (5. August 2010)

Komm am besten zu uns auf tichondrius da wird nicht nach gs gefragt und man wird überall mit genommen egal ob gut oder schlecht


----------



## ercvomnil (5. August 2010)

Schreib ich mal meine Erfahrungen dazu: Ich spiele seit knapp einem Jahr auf dem Mithrilorden, Horde natürlich. Und wir haben nicht das Problem mit GS. Sicher schaut man, dass die Leute für die Raids das EQ haben - T9 für ICC sollte es schon sein. Aber niemand fordert da 5,5 oder gar 6k GS für nen ICC-Raid ôO Man schaut sich die Leute an, Gesockelt, Verzaubert, fragt nach Erfahrung und gut is. Reicht in meinen Augen auch vollkommen aus, bin damit bisher sowohl als Member als auch als Raidlead gut gefahren...
mfg erc


----------



## Manotis (5. August 2010)

Jo ist schon ziemlicher blödsinn wenn man mal bedenkt, dass jemand mit 6k gs icc 25 full equiped ist. Was soll der bitte noch in icc?


----------



## Warcus (5. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> betreibst du dann nur noch Rollenspiel? Oo
> Kein Raid, keine VErbesserung des Chars, stelle ich persönlich mir recht langweilig vor, aber andere spielen WOW ja auch als Handelssimulation, dann geht das wohl nur mit RP auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Richtig. Alles andere ist nur Frust, musste ich inzwischen feststellen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (5. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mit*-*WoW*-*Süchtler u, Nicht*-*Süchtler,
> 
> Ich weiss *,* es wird scheinbar schon einen Thread dazu geben ( also spart euch schonmal eure Flames ich werde sie eh melden ).
> 
> ...






Nen GS- Mimimi Fred ... wie originell ... und melden wirst Du alle, die Dich deswegen flamen ?? Wow ... noch origineller ... zu viel Zeit? 


PS: ´nen Tick mehr Sorgfalt bei der Rechtschreibung wäre nice ... oder haben die Tränen der Wut Deine Augen verdunkelt.

... Zitat: "... das *d*enken Verankert ... " ... das = Artikel ... dann folgt rüschtüsch ... ein Substantiv ... und *V*erankern kommt ... rüschtüsch ... von verankert sein ... tendentiell eher kein Substantiv ... so flame off ... 

... Jetzt will ich aber gemeldet werden. Und an den Rest, sorry fürs Flamen (die Art des TE geht mir gegen den Strich).

+ vote for close


PS. Warum Dich keiner mitnimmt in die Ini ICC? Gegenfrage: Warum sollte Dich jemand mitnehmen? Die Frage ist viel spannender. Was tust Du, was kannst Du, was anderen nutzt oder andere weiterbringt? Es ist doch nicht an den Gilden zu erraten, was Du für nen toller Hecht bist. Jede Raidgilde hat ne eigene Homepage, wenn Du bei mind. 5 oder 6 mal ´ne Bewerbung ausgefüllt hast und keinen Proberaid bekommen hast, solltest Du auch mal über Dich nachdenken. Bei uns bekommt jeder, der ne vernünftige Bewerbung erstellt und sich drei Gedanken macht, wie er die Gilde weiterbringt eine Einladung zu einem Proberaid. Das kann bei schlechtem Euipp auch mal PDK sein.
Ich habe selbst 7 Chars auf 80 und raide mit drei Chars ICC, bin selbst Gildenleiter einer Gilde mit 165 Chars aus ca. 70 Accounts und denke, wer wirklich eine Gilde sucht und sich bemüht, findet auch eine.

PS2: Keine mir bekannte Gilde sortiert nach GS ... Random-Raids werden danach sortiert. Warum? Weil man - wenn man es nicht tut - nur 4 oder 5 Bosse schafft. Wenn Du in 3 h bei Sindragosa durch sein und dann den LK versuchen willst, kannst Du Leute mit nem Low-GS nicht gebrauchen.
Stell doch mal selbst nen ICC-Raid zusammen und lade dir nur Leute mit nem GS von unter oder = 5 k ein ... dann versuche doch mal den LK zu bügeln. Und ja die Zeiten haben sich geändert seit Start von ICC, weil da (bis auf Ensidia und nen paar gleichgute Gilden) niemand den LK als Ziel hatte (ja ja ich weiß, es waren nicht gleich alle Flügel da). 
Als unsere Gilde mit ICC gestartet ist, ich erinnere mich noch gut, haben wir im 10ner nach 7 Versuchen bei Saurfang aufgegeben ... zwei oder drei Wochen später war dann Modermine und danach der Prof. unser Raidende ... und so ging es Woche für Woche weiter oder manchmal halt auch erst nach 2 oder 3 Wochen und man freute sich über jeden Boss, den man gebügelt hat.
Welcher ICC 10ner Raid freut sich denn heute, wenn bei Modermine oder dem Prof. Schluß ist? Hinzu kommt, daß viele Bosse im HM gespielt werden ... versuch mal den ersten Boss, den fast jeder ICC-10ner heute im HM macht, mit Heilern mit nem GS von 5 k zu machen ... viel Freude.

So long


----------



## Kickass3 (5. August 2010)

da wo ich spiele auf Taerar gibt es eigentlich mal solche gruppen und mal solche wie z.b. letztens mit meinem twink war in einer icc gruppe wo der gs egal war war nur ein fun raid aber haben dann 4 bosse gelegt


----------



## Ginkohana (5. August 2010)

Die Gearscore-Debatte gibt ess nun schon seit WotLK.
Viele haben bereits ihre Standpunkte vertreten und trotzdem wird so offt ein neuer Thread aufgemacht.
Aber freut euch ihr Geplagten, mit Cata ist Gearscore ade.
Zwar auch eine Menge nützlicher AddOns aber immerhin..das böse Gearscore wird dann nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (5. August 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Jo ist schon ziemlicher blödsinn wenn man mal bedenkt, dass jemand mit 6k gs icc 25 full equiped ist. Was soll der bitte noch in icc?



Jemand mit nem GS von 6 k ist ICC 264er ausgestattet ... was der in ICC will ??? ... vielleicht Hardmods spielen aus Spass (was ja ein Spiel machen soll) und vllt. noch das eine oder andere Item LvL 277 bekommen? ... Nur mal so als Idee.

Ich hatte vor 5 Tagen in einer 5er HC- Daily einen DK Tank mit GS 6880, was machte der nur in der Ini ... tz tz tz


----------



## BradArnold (5. August 2010)

Wenn wir für unseren 25er ICC Raid noch Randoms zum Auffüllen suchen, wird im Channel bereits vermerkt dass wir auf GS keinen gesonderten Wert legen. 

Nichts desto trotz ist der Gearscore ein hilfreicher Richtwert bei der Auslese vor Ort. Man erspart sich also bei manchen Spielern das Analysieren der Items, weil man im Vorfeld schon sieht dass der oder die jenige nicht die gewünschten Anforderungen für den jeweiligen Raid entspricht.
Sucht man laufend Spieler für seine Schlachtzüge, kann man mit der Zeit schon sagen ob es sich bei dem ''4500er GS Spieler'' da vor einem, um einen ICC Char oder PdK Char handelt. 
Nichts zum Protzen, nur ein Richtwert. 
Darüber hinaus gibt es noch die Funktion die Instanzerfahrung mittels /gs (Spieler anvisieren) zu überprüfen.
Lustig ist auch dass, wenn man alle Sockel und VZ von seinem EQ entfernen würde, man immernoch den gleichen GS hätte wie zuvor.
Das würde bedeuten dass nicht überall 6KGS drin ist wos draufsteht. 



Und mal ganz ehrlich, wer sich hier aufregt dass er nicht mitgenommen wird, der hat es auch nicht nötig nach ICC und Co. zu gehen. 
Seit Wotlk ist es zu einfach geworden an vernünftiges Equipment zu kommen. Immerhin kann man bereits zwischen Level 70 und 80 Marken für T9 farmen, um dieses eben mit Level 80 erwerben zu können. Einfacher gehts nun wirklich nicht. 
Und immens viel Zeit braucht das auch nicht. Ihr hättet mal versuchen sollen zu Classiczeiten schnell an epische Gegenstände zu kommen!
Mein erstes war der Lilienkranz, und kein T1/2 etc. für Marken.


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

ich find gearscore an sich ne gute idee aber wie manche menschen das umsetzten nicht.
natürlich geht es nicht das man einen char mit gs 3.8k nach icc mit nimmt aber ab nem grund stand von eq ist mir das persöhnlich omme

auf meinem server (perenolde)ist das sogar so schlimm das jmd 5k gs + für ony/naxx haben wollte...


----------



## Zangor (5. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun ist es bei euch Genau so das denken Verankert GS vor Erfahrung oder ist es bei euch anderest!?



GS ist halt ein Wert, der vor dem Raid geprüft werden kann, Skill macht sich erst dann im Raid bemerkbar, wenn er bei einigen Personen abwesend glänzt. Wenn ich allerdings schon 6k hätte, würde ich mir ICC25 wohl eher ganz sparen und meine Zeit woanders investieren.


----------



## Razieel (5. August 2010)

so nun werde ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Alle reden von SKILL, alle REDEN das sie die BOSSE kennen. ICH kenne alle BOsse auf sehr viele HM mit meinem MAIN das ein DK ist.

so ich habe in den letzte 5 Jahren meine Chars auf 80 gebracht. und würde diese auch gerne mit in ICC einbringen. gut das EQ ist noch nicht ICC geeignet.

Aber worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will ist das Wörtchen SKILL.

Ich habe die Verschiedensten Klassen, wie gesagt mein MAIN ist ein DK mit Frost und UH skillung, diesen beherrsche ich aus dem FF. Mittlerweile habe ich auch gefallen an meinem Druiden gefunden, der nun als Tank fungiert. habe des weiteren einen Shamanen der schon ICC was als ELE und als heiler und ich kann EUch sagen das sind 2 völlig verscheidenen arten um das zu Spielen.

so jetzt zu dem SO GENANNTEN SKILL. Meint Ihr nicht, dass es Unterschiede macht ob Ihr nun HEILER oder MEELE oder Fern DD seid ??. 

Man kennt zwar ALLES aber es macht doch Unterschiede in dem MOVMENT als Meele muss ich mich ab und an mal bewegen, als Tank auch ab und an mal, als FERN DD MUSS ich immer in bewegeung sein, also spielt sich jede Klasse unterschiedlich und wenn ich dann behaupte ich habe den SKILL genauso im GRIFF wie mit meinem MAIN, dann Lüge ich .... es gibt wenige in WOW die wirklich ALLE Klassen aus dem FF beherrschen. meisten sind diese TWINK eh irgentwelche farmbots, die man doch nun auch ausrüsten WILL, weil man mit dem MAIN nix mehr braucht...und es langweilig werden würde.

ich habe es selkbst erlebt, mit MEINEM DK, dacht ich könnte mal ein parr marken FARMEN zweks Steinchen und so, dacht ach machste mal einen auf TANK, das eq warvorhanden, aber ich bin als tank da überhaupt nicht mit zurecht gekommen, d.h. den SKILL als DD habe ich ....nur fehlte mir die ERFAHRUNG als Tank.....


so das nun mal MEIN Senf zu der THEMATIK GS <-> SKILL


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (5. August 2010)

Ich komme überall rein wegen meiner Erfahrung obwohl ich nur 5,5k GS habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (5. August 2010)

@Razieel

dem kann ich nur zustimmen ... ich habe mal, weil ein Tank fehlte, versucht mit dem Kriegertank eines Freundes ICC zu tanken ... habe in ICC ausreichende Melee- und Range-Erfahrungen ... ich war wirklich nicht gut, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Es sind andere Laufwege, man kennt die CDs net, die ganzen kleinen Tricks gehen einem halt ab.

So wie man als Mage weiss, welcher Dot einen im Eisblock trotzdem umbringt und bei welchen Problemen der Block dir hilft ... so haben andere Klassen auch Ihre Dinge, die Skill ausmachen. Und die Tatsache, daß ich einen Warri Tank auf 45 habe, hat nicht geholfen ;-))

PS: nen Tipp an skillige Leute, die mit nem GS von 5,0 oder so Schwierigkeiten haben, nen Raid zu finden ... einfach Euren *"Allein im Dunkeln"* Ulduar-Erfolg oder *"Ein Lied von Erde, Wind und Feuer"* oder ähnliches, der gern schon etwas älter sein darf, posten ... hat der RL nen Plan ... hast Du ne Einladung!


----------



## PRETOIAN (5. August 2010)

@ hamburgperle...
Gebe dir voll recht!
Wer will heutzutage nach 6-7 Bossen aufhören? Keiner!
Wenn er sich so aufregt das ihn keiner haben will dann soll er bei nem twinkrun erstmal equip Farmen und dann mal weiterschauen 
Ich Spiele auf azshara und da hast du mit nem gs von unter 5k keine Chance bei nem clearrun mitzukommen 
Und das finde ich gut so!
Habe meinen twink in 3 Wochen von 4,3k auf jetzt 5,8k gebracht und das meist nur mit twinkruns 10 und 25 
Und jetzt nimmt mih jeder bei hm Runs mit wenn ich noch meine hm Erfahrung preisgebe!

Also reg dich mal ab und leb damit das du was tun musst um was zu bekommen!


----------



## Famenio (5. August 2010)

Also ich kann euch sagen, dass ich knapp 1 Tag gebraucht habe, um meinen Druiden von einem GS von 4600 auf 5400 zu bekommen.
Da bin ich einfach PDK 10/25-er gelaufen und andere Raids und im nu hatte ich gutes Gear.
Noch schnell die 264-er Stiefel herstellen lassen und die Brust und Armschienen aus PDK.

Also mittlerweile ist es keine Kunst mehr sein GS hoch zu bekommen.
Deswegen verstehe ich auf der einene Seite die Aufregungen nicht.
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich es wieder verstehen, da die Anforderungen doch recht hoch sind mittlerweile.

Aber Leute mit einem GS von 4700 oder 4800, brauchen sich ja nicht wirklich beschweren, 
denn man kann ganz schnell guten GS bekommen. Und entweder sind sie dann zu faul
das zu tun oder haben keine Zeit. Wobei wenn man Zeit hat um ICC zu raiden, 
dann kann man auch erstmal ordentlich Gear sammeln.
Denn ICC geht man mit ø 245-er Itemlvl und das ist ein GS von 5200 glaube ich.
Davor brauch man kein ICC gehen. 
Immerhin mussten wir damals auch alle, als ICC raus kam, erstmal auf dem höchststand sein mit dem Equip,
bevor wir ICC gegangen sind. Und nur der Buff ist auch keine Ausrede dafür.


----------



## Failadin (5. August 2010)

Ob ich jetzt in mein Makro schreibe Ab GS XX oder Ilvl XX ist doch völlig egal? Deshalb sollte man mal Ilvl und Gs gleich stellen. Und würde blizz Gs verbieten(was sowieso nicht getan wird) würde man halt Gearscore 2.0 erfinden oder so, da wird das ganze ilvl addiert. Es wird immer so ein Programm geben da man ja schlecht willkürlich leute einladen kann und dann raiden gehen kann. Ich persönlich habe mit Gearscore und Ilvl kein Problem(auch als ich low eq hatte!).

Und die Erfahrung spielt in Icc auch eine sehr wichtige Rolle, ich bin mit meinem wl der n ilvl von 245 hatte in nen icc hm raid gekommen weil ich 12/12 hm Erfahrung hab.

mfg


----------



## Hamburgperle (5. August 2010)

@ Pretoian

bei mir ähnlich ... habe nen Priest gebaut, der nach 3 Wochen auf 80 auch bei 5,35 GS ist ... und ich war nur 2 x ICC 10. Ansonsten PDK 10/25 und Marken Zeug. Nen Inv für ICC war auch net so einfach zu bekommen, daß muß ich auch zugeben. Da mein Main aber bekannt ist auf dem Server, wars ok.

Nur ich muß doch ehrlich zugeben, daß der Priester mit seinen 5,35 GS ca. 2 k - 3 k weniger DPS macht als mein Main (Magier), obwohl der Unterschied im GS nur 0,6 ist. 
Beides Caster, beide gleiche Laufwege, für den Priest keine Sonderaufgaben bei den ersten 6 oder 7 Bossen, ich kenne alle Bosse ... also wirklich vergleichbare Voraussetzungen. Trotzdem komme ich im single- target- dmg nicht wirklich soll über 7,5 - 8 k dps mit dem Priester hinaus. 

Und diesen Fakt kann nun auch kein GS-Gegner wegdiskutieren, noch kann ich diesen Umstand im Raid "wegmoven". 

Rechne ich "mein Ergebnis" auf den Raid hoch ... 5 DD mit jeweils 2 k weniger = 10 k Raid-dps weniger ... Tanks weniger Ausweichen/life/dps ... Heiler weniger heal/Mana ... und so weiter ... macht es einen erfolgreichen Raid nicht unmöglich, schon klar, aber doch deutlich schwerer.

Und jeder Heiler, der es cooler und skilliger findet, wenn bei Saurfang drei Male draußen sind statt vllt. nur einem, bis er umfällt, kann ja mal die Hand heben. ;-) 

So long


----------



## RedShirt (5. August 2010)

Ich warte auf die Liste:

GS --> DPS

"Ah, Du hast GS 5100? Nach Liste müsstest Du 4500dps+ fahren...nein? kick..." =)
"Aber ich bin doch Melee und bei dem Boss muss man lau... *Spieler entfernt*" =)


----------



## White_Sky (5. August 2010)

Mal sehen wie die Leute in Cata beim Trash abkacken werden ^^


----------



## Chiichi (5. August 2010)

Also ich habe aus verzweiflung wegen Randoms mich damals auch auf Gildensuche begeben.
Das Gear war PDK 25/ ICC ersten 6 Bosse und das kleine T10 Set also nicht schwer zu bekommen und nich sonderlich gut.
Erfahrung war auch schrecklich *hust*
Ich hab mir dann trotzdem gedacht so kanns ned weitergehn ich hasse randoms und will spass am raiden haben.
Hingesetzt und ne ewig lange Bewerbung geschrieben wo ich auch Gründe genannt habe wieso kein Gear und warum nicht weit gekommen (randoms halt)
Hab einfach die Kills der ersten paar bosse aufgeschrieben ^^
Am Anfang waren sie von uns (mein bester Freund hat sich auch beworben) nicht begeistert aber da der fast zu perfekten Bewerbung haben sie uns einfach mal mitgenommen.
Unser Gildenleiter hat mir dann auch noch Tips gegeben (auch Hexer) und dann ging das auch mit dem Damage und als wir dann als Trials bei Gilden LK First Kill dabei waren (und uns nicht blöd angestellt haben) waren sie auch zufireden ^^

Okay...ewig langer Text. Kurz: einfach mal bewerben und dann richtig Mühe geben ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (5. August 2010)

ich hatte auch bis vor kurzem noch mit meinem Palatwink einen GS von 4,8 oder so um den Dreh, 
für ICC 10er hätte es wahrscheinlich locker ausgereicht, aber ich dachte, nee nee, wartest mal noch, bis besser ausgerüstet bist
und mehr HP hast.
Vorige Woche dann überredete ein Gildenkollege mich, ab Blutrat ICC10er zu tanken.
Da sah ich erst, dass ich dank des 30% Buffs auf 64k Life kam. Nuja, nun sinds mittlerweise 5,2 und 
das tanken im ICC ist gar nicht soo schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (5. August 2010)

Chiichi schrieb:


> Am Anfang waren sie von uns (mein bester Freund hat sich auch beworben) nicht begeistert aber da der fast zu perfekten Bewerbung haben sie uns einfach mal mitgenommen.
> Unser Gildenleiter hat mir dann auch noch Tips gegeben (auch Hexer) und dann ging das auch mit dem Damage und als wir dann als Trials bei Gilden LK First Kill dabei waren (und uns nicht blöd angestellt haben) waren sie auch zufireden ^^



Genau wie ich eingangs schrieb und wie es bei allen Raidgilden ähnlich läuft. Schönes Beispiel !!!

Wo man Bemühen erkennt und den Willen sich einzubringen, gib es immer ne Einladung zu nem Proberaid. 

@ TE: wer in 4 Monaten keine Gilde gefunden hat, muß sich auch mal hinterfragen, oder er wirklich so skillig ist.


----------



## PRETOIAN (5. August 2010)

@ hamburgperle
War mit dem twink zwar öfter ICC kaum pdk aber genau so ist es! 
Nur ned mit dem dmg da muss ich immer noch etwas reinkommen weilmain ist nen warrytank! 
Aber wenn man 11/12 hm vorweissen kann nehmen se dich gerne mit vorallem wenn man bei twinkruns noch hm stellen kann &#58370;


----------



## FröööM (5. August 2010)

( Wozu dann pls der 30% Buff? o.O ). für die hardmodes DDD


----------



## Lokibu (5. August 2010)

Ich kapier das mit der Erfahrung nicht ganz. Das heißt wenn man sich von ner guten Gruppe durch ICC HM schleppen lässt, dann wird man eher in Raids mitgenommen als mit gutem Skill und weniger Erfahrung?


----------



## Zanny (5. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich kapier das mit der Erfahrung nicht ganz. Das heißt wenn man sich von ner guten Gruppe durch ICC HM schleppen lässt, dann wird man eher in Raids mitgenommen als mit gutem Skill und weniger Erfahrung?


Skill kann man nicht messen. Wenn du mir sagst du hast "guten Skill" hilft mir das nichts und deswegen nehm ich den mit der die Bosse schon kennt weil er dort schon war egal ob er sich evt. hat ziehen lassen oder nicht.

Wenn keiner nennenswerte Erfahrung vorweisen kann nehm ich halt den mit dem besten Gear mit, so einfach ist das.


----------



## PKMN (5. August 2010)

Gear Score hat sicher ein Mann mit einen kleinen Penis erfunden...


----------



## Kersyl (5. August 2010)

Zeichner schrieb:


> Is halt so die meisten gehen nur nach gearscore skill wird nicht mehr benötigt heutzutage -.-
> 
> auf meinem server isses au nicht anders



Tja und das geilste dabei, die raidleiter/freunde des raidleiters haben dann meist selber nen gs der eig VIEL zu niedrig ist für ihre natürlich logischen ansprüche...(NOT)z.b Meinen sie bei uns ICC25 min. 9/12!
5,9k gs oder mehr!
Gut, denk ich mir...sollen die mal suchen, ich hab druff keinen bock...dann hab ich mir den raidleiter angeguckt
Er hieß glaub ich Arhtás oder so ähnlich, war todesritter und hatte nen gs von 5.0k zu diesem zeitpunkt...erkenne den fehler...<_<


----------



## Naggarond (5. August 2010)

HI zusammen, 
möcht mich ma kurz in die ewige GS Debatte einmischen. Bei uns auf Gul'dan isses zwar nicht so schlimm wie auf anderen Servern. Also Randomgruppen nur ab 5,5 k GS statt 6+ aber schon das find ich bissl heftig. 
Zu dem für und wieder über GS möcht ich eigentlich nur das sagen. Wenn wirklich alle die sagen GS geht vor Skill sich auchmal drann halten würden gäbs das Problem nicht. Bei uns aufm Server gibt fast jeden 2ten Tag Diskussionen drüber. Is dann sehr schön wenn jemand dann die ganze zeit Skill vor GS setzt in dieser Diskussion und dann Abends mit seinem Main Leute mit GS von 5-6k für Random sucht.
Mein Problem is jetzt gegensätzlicher Natur, mach den Raidlead in meiner Gilde. Is keine richtige Raidgilde eher ne Fun-Gilde mit Raid. Haben sonst nur nen 10er gemacht sind da bis vor Arthi gekommen, und dann ham 2-3 Leute nicht mehr regelmäßig Zeit gehabt und wir haben den Raid erstmal ruhen lassen. Jetzt habe ich die Gilde vergrößert und wir würden es sogar fast schaffen nen regelmäßigen 25iger aufzubauen. Da ich aber auch den weniger equipten und erfahrenen aus unserer Gilde chancen geben möchte steht halt im mom das verhältniss so, das 11 erfahrene Raider 5 unerfahrenen gegenüberstehen, der Rest hat ICC wenigsens Random schon gesehen. Und wenn ich dann noch 2-3 Leute random suche, und ihnen erklär das wir das ohne GS machen und ich ihnen nicht garantieren kann das so und soviele Bosse liegen, bekommen ich ne abfuhr. Uns gehts halt eher darum nen gemütlichen Abend zu haben als uns zu stressen, das heißt aber nicht das wir nicht erfolgreich sein können.
Letzte Woche z.b hab ich mit müh und not den 25iger voll bekommen. Sind dann ohne große anstrengung bis Rat gekommen, ging alles einwandfrei. Von einem der davor abgelehnt hat mit uns mit zu gehen (Scheiß Boongrp habt ja sogar welche mit nem GS unter 5k dabei. Das kann ja nix werden) weiß ich das der dann in seinem tollen Randomraid mit GS von mind 5,5k 2 Bosse gelegt hat und dann ging da garnichts mehr.
Langer Text, kurzer Sinn. Wenn man zur Zeit versucht gegen den GSstrom zu schwimmen hat mans schwer, obwohl so viele jammern das GS scheiße ist und Skill eigentlich alles.
gruß

(Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten, aber bitte gut füttern)


----------



## Tikume (5. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Rund 4 Monaten auf Blackrock ( PvP Server ), genau so lange habe ich eine Raidgilde gesucht und keine Gefunden da du bei denn meißten mindest einen Gearscore von 6000 brauchst ( schon arm ).



In der Regel kommt bei solchen Statements dann am Ende raus, dass derjenige sich nur für Gilden interessiert wo er sich ins gemachte Nest setzen kann.


----------



## Lokibu (5. August 2010)

> Skill kann man nicht messen.



Naja man kann es im vorraus nicht messen. Aber im Nachhinein lässt sich auch skill messen.

Leider finde ich es schade dass die Raidleiter mit dem Raid meistens nicht auf die Nase fallen, weil bei dem Überequip mindestens 90% dabei sind, die die Fehler abfangen.


Was glaubst du warum fast jede Raidgilde Proberaids macht.. ja genau, weil die auf den Skill schauen und nicht nur auf die gefakte Erfahrung oder GS. Wieso Randomraidleiter den Leuten ohne Erfahrung keine Chance geben ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## Zanny (5. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Naja man kann es im vorraus nicht messen. Aber im Nachhinein lässt sich auch skill messen.


Was hilft es dir nach dem Raid zu wissen ob jemand gut ist. 





Lokibu schrieb:


> Was glaubst du warum fast jede Raidgilde Proberaids macht.. ja genau, weil die auf den Skill schauen und nicht nur auf die gefakte Erfahrung oder GS. Wieso Randomraidleiter den Leuten ohne Erfahrung keine Chance geben ist mir unbegreiflich.


Man kann davon ausgehen das es in beiden Gruppen, denen mit und ohne 6k Gs "Trottel" gibt die nichts hinkriegen. 

Da ich die Randoms aber nicht kenne und es auch kein Testraid ist invite ich halt den mit dem bessern Gear und der Erfahrung. Ein bob ohne Plan in 6k Gs equip macht immerhin mehr Schaden als ein bob ohne Plan in 5k Gs equip. Wenn der mit 6k Gs dann auch schonmal da war hat er vll schon was dabei gelernt und failt deswegen weniger.


----------



## PRETOIAN (5. August 2010)

Wieso unbegreiflich? 
In rdmraids gibt es keinen proberaid 
Also 
Werd ich wenn ich weit kommen will + paar hm, keinen ohne Erfahrung mitnehmen!


----------



## Gnorfal (5. August 2010)

Also ich seh das so wie beim Poppen:

Alle kennen´s in der Theorie und wenn dann mal ne Chance da ist, versagen 98% innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten...
Der einzige Unterschied wäre, dass jeder schon ne Eintrittskarte hat...


----------



## Lokibu (5. August 2010)

> Werd ich wenn ich weit kommen will + paar hm, keinen ohne Erfahrung mitnehmen!



Wie gesagt.. ist genauso wenig eine Garantie. Die Chance ist genauso groß, wie mit Leuten ohne Erfahrung. Das wichtigste ist, dass die Leute lernfähig sind. Die Erfahrung kommt danach. 

Ich hoffe nur dass von 10 oder 25 Spieler mindestens 8 oder 23 Leute mit Erfahrung dabei sind,  die ihre Klassen nicht spielen können. 

Es ist blöd, dass wir Menschen nur aus Schaden klug werden. Der Schaden lässt in diesem Fall leider  meistens auf sich warten. 

Ich möchte dich nicht überzeugen, aber ich wünsche du würdest mit dieser Einstellung auf die Schnauze fallen. Was leider nie passiert, weil fehlender Skill durch andere abgefangen werden kann. Sonst gäbe es keine Leute mit Erfahrung, die eigentlich keine Ahnung von den Bossen haben. 



> Der einzige Unterschied wäre, dass jeder schon ne Eintrittskarte hat...



Das genau meine ich damit.


----------



## PRETOIAN (5. August 2010)

Bin auch schon auf die Schnauze gefallen, das sage ich nicht!
Aber Mann kann ja bei gearscore aus sehen wie oft er welchen Boss gelegt hat und lieber habe ich dann Leute dabei die was abfangen als das sich die grp nach dem 3ten wipe auflöst!


----------



## Progamer13332 (5. August 2010)

gs sagt alles über skill und erfahrung mit der klasse aus punkt


----------



## PRETOIAN (5. August 2010)

Da stimmt nicht ganz, sagen wir 50%&#58373;


----------



## Esda (5. August 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Also ich seh das so wie beim Poppen:
> 
> Alle kennen´s in der Theorie und wenn dann mal ne Chance da ist, versagen 98% innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten...
> Der einzige Unterschied wäre, dass jeder schon ne Eintrittskarte hat...



<3 das war der beste Beitrag in den letzten drei bis vier Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sagt ne Menge wahres aus.


----------



## Chrisjee (5. August 2010)

> gs sagt alles über skill und erfahrung mit der klasse aus punkt


Wie immer schreibst du nur...

GS ist halt wie früher dps.
Nur noch ein wenig extremer


----------



## Morélia (5. August 2010)

Benon schrieb:


> Schon wer das "neue" Gearscore runtergeladen? Weiß jetzt nicht auswendig wie alt es ist aber wenn du n Char anklickst kannste /gs eintippen und dann siehst du Erfahrungen in welchen inis, ob critimmun die stats die er hat etc.
> 
> Genau so wie ich es sonst manuell mache isses jetzt besser gemacht worden...fänds nur gut wenn man die GS-Zahl erst sieht wenn man den char einmal mit /gs betrachtet hätte dann würde der terror vlt endlich ein ende nehmen weil man sich die leute wieder anschaut.



Das ging doch schon immer oder irre ich mich?
Die wenigsten wissen es allerdings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (5. August 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> gs sagt alles über skill und erfahrung mit der klasse aus punkt



Das denke ich nicht.....

Am ende kann man och so nen tollen gs haben aber dennoch im spiel so drauf sein wie ein stein mit lernschwäche. Und das von dir sowas kommt wundert mich eigendlich nicht.


Naja... GS sagt rein gar nix aus... nix.... kein bissel... nicht ma nen feuchten wind, da jeder mit dem nötigen gold sich pushen lassen kann ende und aus.


----------



## Lokibu (5. August 2010)

> Schon wer das "neue" Gearscore runtergeladen? Weiß jetzt nicht auswendig wie alt es ist aber wenn du n Char anklickst kannste /gs eintippen und dann siehst du Erfahrungen in welchen inis, ob critimmun die stats die er hat etc.



Berücksichtigt das auch die Erfahrung die man mit seinem Main oder Twinks gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... wenn nicht ist es mist.

Aber was toll ist, dass man sehen kann ob jemand alles verzaubert hat usw.


----------



## Petu (5. August 2010)

Immer wieder lustig: Wie bitteschön soll man denn auf 6k GS ( abgesehen vom Skill das ist klar, aber das interessiert doch offensichtlich niemanden mehr ) kommen wenn man nie in die Eiskronenzitadelle mitgenommen wird ?


----------



## Gwendolynn (5. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> btt: Auf Ambossar fragt kein schwein nach GS und wenn, wird er so geflamed das er server transt (hab ich 3 mal miterlebt)



Spricht für den Server ... werde mir mal anschauen, wie´s da sonst so zugeht (suche neue Heimat) ... ^^ 


Mal ein andere Denkanstoß:
Wenn es so viele Leute gibt, die aufgrund von Equip net mitgenommen werden, wo aber jede Menge Skill vorhanden is´(so kommt´s zumindest für mich rüber, wenn man sich die ganzen GS-Threats mal so anschaut), warum gehen genau diese Leute dann net zusammen rein (auch, wenn nur die Hälfte der Bosse liegen).

Da kann man einwandfrei bissle Gear sammeln (auch, wenn man net alles mitnehmen darf, weil der Rest das eh schon hat).
So hab´ ich´s mit meinen Twinks bisher immer gemacht.

Ausgewogene Gruppe zusammenstellen, mit einem GS-Level, denn man mit PdK25er Items locker erreichen kann und ab die Post.
Mit steigendem Buff wird´s immer leichter, mal davon abgesehen, dass das auch ohne Buff möglich war, als ICC geöffnet wurde.

Wenn man den Lichking net direkt umhaut, sollte da immer noch genug Gear bei rausspringen, dass man mit ein/zwei Zukaufteilen nach spätestens 2-3 IDs überall mitmischen kann.


----------



## homi19 (5. August 2010)

5,5k gs für Icc 10 und 6k für 25


wie will man die gs schaffen wenn man nicht icc kann ?


----------



## Gwendolynn (5. August 2010)

homi19 schrieb:


> 5,5k gs für Icc 10 und 6k für 25
> 
> 
> wie will man die gs schaffen wenn man nicht icc kann ?



Einmal den post über dir lesen ... da werden sie geholfen ... wie unselbstständig muss man sein?


----------



## DaScAn (5. August 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Also ich seh das so wie beim Poppen:
> 
> Alle kennen´s in der Theorie und wenn dann mal ne Chance da ist, versagen 98% innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten...
> Der einzige Unterschied wäre, dass jeder schon ne Eintrittskarte hat...



Jawohl. powned.
Der hat gesessen und passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im ernst.
Was ist GS? GS ist eine Zahl. Vergleichbar mit der Besoldungsgruppe eines Soldaten oder Politikers.
GS ist eine Zahl die vielleicht den Rang in einer Firma angibt. Je höher die Zahl umso höher die Position.
GS ist vielleicht auch eine Zahl um anzuzeigen wieviel ausgleich ich zu meinem kleinen Piepmatz brauch.

Im grunde wie in der Realität.
Umso höher der Rang und der Verdienst umso weniger haben die Leute tatsächlich ahnung von ihrer Materie.
Viel rumgefasel nichts dahinter.

GS ist einfach ne nummer. Ich könnts hier noch radikaler werden lassen indem ich in die Deutsche Geschichte der 1940er Jahre reingehe aber das lasse ich mal sein.

Das heißt nicht das Jemand mit nem GS von 6k+ keine ahnung hat aber bei vielen ist es leider noch immer so. Also bei den Anforderungen.
Ist ja fast wie: "Suche Diplomingineur um eine Feuergrube zu bauen. Haha.

Entweder ihr schwimmt mit dem Strom oder dagegen.
Beides hat vor- und Nachteile und bringt nur diskussionen.

Wartet Cataclysm ab. Dort bringt das PenisAddon Gearscore nichts mehr.
Dort heißt es CC, CC und nochmals CC. Und in 95% aller Fälle haut der Tank die CCs wieder selber raus was wiederrum für die DDs heißt. CC, CC und nochmals CC.
Wir haben auf dem betaRealm mehr Epicleute aus den gruppen gekickt als Grünequippte mit wenig Erfahrung. Das soll was heißen.

Naja, viel text und nichts dahinter. Ich beende es hier weil es 
a) eh nichts bringt
b) ich entweder eh nur ignoriert oder geflamed werde
c) ich selber Raids leite und auf GS scheiße. Und zwar einen riesen großen haufen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (5. August 2010)

Es gibt übrigens ein Anti-Gearscore-Addon fürs Reallife: 

-> Aufhören darüber zu sprechen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (5. August 2010)

Ich merk schon wie sehr hier dein Verstand vernebelt wird, lieber TE, denn du bist hier derjenige, der den drölften mimimi-Fred über die "reinste Unverschämtheit" GS aufmacht.

Du bist gefrustet, dass dich keine Gilde will, aber mal Hand aufs Herz... Jede *gute* Gilde sucht *immer* >gute< Leute!
Wenn du dir nicht die Fleißarbeit machen magst, um aus deiner Situation das bestmögliche rauszuholen, dann such dir bitte eine Fungilde. Die sind immer sehr freundlich und flexibel und verlangen dir nichts ab, mit denen kannst du vielleicht sogar den dritten Wing schaffen und bekommst deine geliebten Epixxe und deine fehlende Erfahrung.
Du bekommst T10 über Frostmarken. Es gibt jede Menge Sachen, die man sich craften lassen kann. 
Du kannst im Notfall immernoch selbst einen Raid aufmachen, der mit etwas Glück auch gut läuft.
Vielleicht hast du sogar Bekanntschaften, die besseres Equip haben, die du fragen kannst, ob sie dich mal mitschleifen.
Oder du gibts ein wenig Geld aus und transt auf einen Server, wo "Elitegilden" (wie z.B. Irae Aod) dich gegen Gold ziehen (15k aufwärts wie ich mich meine zu erinnern).

Nur bitte, sei nicht so ein Sturkopf und reg dich über die Leute auf, die nur blöd aufs Equip bzw den GS starren und selbst nix gebacken bekommen. Du bist anscheinend selbst nicht besser. Es liegt an dir, in diesem Spiel Spaß zu haben, Bekanntschaften zu knüpfen, Epixxe zu sammeln und das Spiel Spiel sein zu lassen, denn anstatt groß rumzuheulen denk doch mal selbst nach. Ich hab dir etliche Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt, wie man mehr oder weniger raiden kann. Wenn dir gar nichts zusagt, solltest du evtl. mal überlegen, das Spiel zu wechseln.
In Hdro herrscht ein deutlich netteres, ungezwungeneres Klima, wo man auch viel Spaß haben kann. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen. Wenn nicht, scheu dich nicht mir ne PM zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg,
Kiri


----------



## Riddick00 (5. August 2010)

@petu ...mhh ebay ist ne Lösung

Ich war schon mit sehr vielen leuten unter wegs die ein GS von 5,5k+ hatten aber im dmg Hinterm Tank waren und das nicht nur mit Equip das beim anlegen gebunden ist.
Ich hab sehr wohl das Addon aber es junkt mich nicht die Bohne. Es ist ist ab und zu ganz Interessant zusehn was man mit einem schlechtern Gear mehr an DPS macht aber wenn ich ein Raid auf stelle ist mir das GS egal, ich schau mir gewisse andere dinge an und Stell demjenigen ein paar Fragen und das wars ...Vllt bin ich so Naiv und glaub den Leuten was sie sagen aber es ist viel blöder Leute nach ihrem Gear zu beurteilen da es "meistens" mit glück zutun hat wie sein Gear ist ..weil wenns ned droppt kann man's nicht bekommen.
Und nun meine persönlich Meinung, wer glaubt das GS was aussagt hat einfach keine Ahnung von was er redet und Wi.... sich einen drauf wenn er sein Gear sieht.Dabei merken viele gar nicht wie arrogant sie auf andere wegen ein paar Lila Pixel mit einer höheren Zahl drunter mehr nieder blicken.


----------



## Somero (5. August 2010)

Also wir hatten gestern im icc10er nen 2.8k gs Dizi prister dabei. War zwar gildenintern aber die ersten 10 gingen bis auf Dreamwalker eig easy


----------



## Jeckyl (5. August 2010)

PRETOIAN schrieb:


> Bin auch schon auf die Schnauze gefallen, das sage ich nicht!
> Aber Mann kann ja bei gearscore aus sehen wie oft er welchen Boss gelegt hat und lieber habe ich dann Leute dabei die was abfangen als das sich die grp nach dem 3ten wipe auflöst!



Sorry, aber GS kann man kaufen, sei es durch Marken oder Randomdrops die ins AH gestellt werden, Skill und Hirn ist nicht kaufbar, auf vielen Servern wird der Titel Kingslayer sowie auch Equip mittlerweile von Topgilden verkauft.


GS ist ein Potenzmeter für Leute die nur maxdps kennen, ich freue mich jetzt schon auf Cata wo die meisten GS Junkies richtig aufs Dach bekommen, weil dann gibt es wieder CC, und nein CC ist keine Markenkleidung


----------



## Spleez (5. August 2010)

Die meisten Spieler können schlicht nicht mit Skill beeindrucken, es ist momentan extrem einfach ein gutes Equip und somit einen höheren Gearscore zu bekommen ... die meisten Leute die einen höheren Gearscore haben. halten sich aufgrund dessen leider für die totalen Profis , die Realität sieht dann meist genau anders aus. 
Würde es nach mir gehen würde es dieses Addon nicht ( mehr ) geben, da dies aber leider nie passieren wird, müssen ich und alle anderen Gegner dieses Addons für Kinder die sich gerne was auf ihre wunderbaren Pixxelerrungenschaften einbilden, leider damit leben das es immer wieder Leute geben wird die diese kleine lächerlicher Zahl über den Skill des Spielers stellen.
Ich sage nicht das man kein gutes Equip braucht, davon kann nicht die Rede sein, aber Skill ist um ein vieles wichtiger, denn den hat man oder hat man eben nicht, Equip kann nachgefarmt werden und ich denk mal es melden sich ( kaum ) leute für einen Raid, welche sich bewusst sind, dass ihr Equip bei weitem noch nicht für den geplanten Content ausreicht.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich bin der Meinung dass man sich öfter mit dem Spieler und nicht dessen Gearscore befassen sollte, um somit nicht von Anfang an jede Tür in Sachen Raids für diese spezielle Gruppe zu verschließen, wir haben doch alle mal neu angefangen, und ich glaube nicht das jeder mit perfektem Equip 80 geworden ist.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (6. August 2010)

am bessten ist shift + del auf den gearscore addon ordner und dann einfach das gear angucken... wenn z.b. ne alptraumträne (bsp: schurke) in der hose im roten sockel ist und dir dann 4 agi gibts durch sockelbonus als im blauen sockel im helm der dir dann 8 agi gibt... tolle aussage für den skill. gucken ob pvp skills geskillt sind. ist das gear pvp oder pve? so hat man schonmal einen tollan anhaltspunkt über den skill.


----------



## joscho (6. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mit WoW Süchtler u, Nicht Süchtler,
> 
> Ich weiss es wird scheinbar schon einen Thread dazu geben ( also spart euch schonmal eure Flames ich werde sie eh melden ).
> 
> ...



Also GS unter 7000 geht ja schon mal garnicht. 
Solche NOOOOBS werden sofort gekickt.

Das Leben ist der Weg und der Tod das Ziel


----------



## PadoBaelgun (6. August 2010)

Ich persönlich halte GS auch eher für überbewertet. Es hilft definitv schnell dabei , wirklich jene die für die angegangene Raidini zu schlecht (damit meine ich bei weitem zu schlecht) equipt sind, auszusortieren. Jedoch muss schließlich der Spieler auch was aus seinem Potenzial machen. Das ist so ähnlich wie in der Mathematik:

Skill x Gear = Nutzen für die Gruppe 

Wenn einer der beiden Faktoren 0 ist , ist halt auch das Ergebniss dementsprechen ernüchternd. Somit gelten sowohl: "Oh lo-lol Skill ist alles" als auch "Junge er hat GS 6000 ers der Held" für mich nicht. Es ist wie oft im Leben, der Mix machts.

So Far PadoBaelgun


----------



## tomtom79 (6. August 2010)

bau dir deine eigene gruppe oder sogar ne eigene gilde und fertig das leute immer heulen müssen anstatt selbst was zu machen


----------



## Detela (6. August 2010)

Zeichner schrieb:


> Is halt so die meisten gehen nur nach gearscore skill wird nicht mehr benötigt heutzutage -.-
> 
> auf meinem server isses au nicht anders



A 100% /sign -.-*


----------



## Morpheusus (6. August 2010)

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung:

Gearscore ist und bleibt Schwachsinn. Gearscore hat meiner Meinung nach die komplette WoW Community (bis auf einige Ausnahmen) versaut. Es gibt nur noch wenige Leute die wirklich vernünftig sind und gerade auch neuen Spielern mal eine Chance geben.

Manchmal denke ich eher, das es der reine Egoismus und "Mein P"""s ist größer als deiner" bei den meisten Leuten ist. Ich werde teilweise schon in normalen Heroics angelabert, weil einige echt meinen ich würde keine / oder nicht genug dps machen.


Leute... mal ehrlich... in Raids kann ich es ja verstehen, aber in Random Heroics? Kann man da nicht einmal seine Schnau.... seinen Mund halten und statt sich das Equip anderer anzuglotzen, sich lieber mal auf die Ini zu konzentrieren?

Was interessiert mich in Random Heroics das Equip anderer? Wozu gibt es die Markenhändler? Na klar, die Marken fallen ja aus dem Himmel -.-

Zu solchen Leuten fällt mir dann einfach nichts mehr ein.

Wie gesagt, ich habe vielleicht nicht das beste Quip und mache auch nicht den meisten Schaden, aber ich stehe dazu und ich kann eben nur sehr wenig Zeit in WoW investieren. Da ist mir das RL einfach wichtiger.


Daraus kann man mir auch wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen. Ich arbeite nebenbei mal dran, aber ich muss nicht der beste sein (zumal es immer Leute gibt, die meinen sie wären besser)

Also.... in Raids würde ich eher auf die Erfahrung schauen und nicht auf das Equip. Zusammen mit der Gilde haben wir bisher alles gelegt, auch ohne super-tolles-mega-imba Equip. Die Erfahrung und die richtige Taktik macht es halt aus.



Viele Grüße,
Morph


----------



## Syracrus (6. August 2010)

Also ich denke so langsam let sich der GS Hype ein wenig...

Ich habe über 3 Server verteilt meine 80er und auf allen 3en kann ich sagen das es dort so gut wie keine Probleme gibt. 
Mit meinem Main bin ich selber in einer Raidgilde und wurde dort auf Grund meiner Erfahrung und meiner Charkenntnisse ( zu denen natürlich auch Sockel und Verzauberungen zählen) aufgenommen vor 2 Monaten und raide seitdem erfolgreich im 25er ICC. Auch wenn es dort Spieler gibt, die wesentlich besser equipt sind, brauche ich mich nicht zu verstecken denn: ich lebe länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alles in allem hoffe ich, dass wir uns von  diesem Gedöns wieder weg bewegen und wieder mehr Wert auf die "Alten Werte" gelegt wird.
Klar kann man ein kleines Auge darauf werfen aber es bringt im Endeffekt ja doch nichts, was nütz mir ein 6,2 k GS wenn derjenige dann doch im Feuer stehen bleibt?


----------



## John Doe (6. August 2010)

Sowas kann man einfach umgehen, wenn man ne eigene Random Gruppe aufbaut.
Hab ich auch so gemacht, dann die Leute fürs nächte mal wieder mitnehmen die einem Gefallen haben.
Dann wird die Gruppe stetig besser, und wenn ihr euch dann eine Stamm dabei erstellt, umsobesser... ^^


----------



## Potpotom (6. August 2010)

Ihr immer mit eurem "macht ne eigene Gruppe auf"... 

Ich war noch nie in der Zitadelle, naja, ich mach mal ne Random-Gruppe auf... grosses Kino!


----------



## Merladon (6. August 2010)

Gearscore ist das am meisten überbewertete "Attribut" in World of WarCraft. Was bringen dir Low-Bob-Pfeifen mit 'nem Gearscore von >6.000, wenn der Spieler nicht fähig ist den angegangenen Encounter zu verstehen und seine "Aufgabe" nicht bewerkstelligen kann? Mir ist neu, dass der Gearscore den Char spielt.

Ok, ein entsprechendes Grundgear zu farmen ist nun sicherlich nicht mehr so derbe schwer, aber man kann auch unnötig Steine in den Weg gelegt bekommen.

Doch vielleicht haben die Low-Bobs, die nur >6.000er Gearscore-Spieler in ICC einpacken Angst von nem 4.800er GS-Player mit Skill im Damage-Output überrannt zu werden.. :->

Think About.


----------



## Stevesteel (6. August 2010)

wieso müssen eigentlich die ganzen Spieler mit einem GS von unter 5,5-ü6k die Spieler die sich eben in diesem Bereich  befinden runter machen?
Man liest es ständig hier aus den ganzen Posts heraus.
Da tropft ja der pure Neid zwischen den Zeilen hervor.
Mir persönlich ist noch nie ein 6k GS Spieler untergekommen, der so super schlecht gespielt hat, wie es von vielen hier angeblich schon erlebt wurde.
Ich glaube, die Mehrzahl der GS-Verteufeler sind die Spieler, die halt noch nicht einen hohen GS-Wert ihr eigen nennen dürfen und auf lange Sicht diesen wohl auch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Merladon (6. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wieso müssen eigentlich die ganzen Spieler mit einem GS von unter 5,5-ü6k die Spieler die sich eben in diesem Bereich  befinden runter machen?
> Man liest es ständig hier aus den ganzen Posts heraus.
> Da tropft ja der pure Neid zwischen den Zeilen hervor.
> Mir persönlich ist noch nie ein 6k GS Spieler untergekommen, der so super schlecht gespielt hat, wie es von vielen hier angeblich schon erlebt wurde.
> Ich glaube, die Mehrzahl der GS-Verteufeler sind die Spieler, die halt noch nicht einen hohen GS-Wert ihr eigen nennen dürfen und auf lange Sicht diesen wohl auch nicht bekommen.



Komm mal auf Krag'jin und gucks dir an. Du wirst staunen, was da manche mit 6k GS machen.. hihi
Ich hab mit meinem Maingear auch nen GS von >6k.. das is mir aber dermassen wayne, weil ich seit Ende März nicht mehr raide.


----------



## Syracrus (6. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wieso müssen eigentlich die ganzen Spieler mit einem GS von unter 5,5-ü6k die Spieler die sich eben in diesem Bereich  befinden runter machen?
> Man liest es ständig hier aus den ganzen Posts heraus.
> Da tropft ja der pure Neid zwischen den Zeilen hervor.
> Mir persönlich ist noch nie ein 6k GS Spieler untergekommen, der so super schlecht gespielt hat, wie es von vielen hier angeblich schon erlebt wurde.
> Ich glaube, die Mehrzahl der GS-Verteufeler sind die Spieler, die halt noch nicht einen hohen GS-Wert ihr eigen nennen dürfen und auf lange Sicht diesen wohl auch nicht bekommen.




Na da darfst du aber nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren :-)
Ich knacke auch an meinen 6k, aber auf Grund von Arbeit muss ich zur Zeit Raidpause machen ( sind alle im Urlaub ).
Ich denke eher es liegt daran, dass es einem eher auf die Nerven geht, wenn man diese hohen Zahlen ständig unter die Nase gerieben bekommt á la : " ich habe aber mehr als du, du bist halt nur n kleiner Depp" Wenn man es wirklich schon nötig hat sich über seinen GS zu definieren, dann kann da doch was nicht ganz richtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (6. August 2010)

@ Stevesteel
Genau das denke ich auch. Zudem gibt es im Spiel überhaupt nur zwei messbare Werte, anhand derer man sich bei der Zusammenstellung von Radnomraids orientieren kann: Ausrüstung und Erfolge. 
Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie grauenvoll der Umgang auf dem Server, auf dem ich spiele, mittlerweile ist, ist Gearscore wirklich das geringste Übel.


----------



## Syracrus (6. August 2010)

Milivoje schrieb:


> @ Stevesteel
> Genau das denke ich auch. Zudem gibt es im Spiel überhaupt nur zwei messbare Werte, anhand derer man sich bei der Zusammenstellung von Radnomraids orientieren kann: Ausrüstung und Erfolge.
> Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie grauenvoll der Umgang auf dem Server, auf dem ich spiele, mittlerweile ist, ist Gearscore wirklich das geringste Übel.




Aber viele blicken auf deinen GS und sagen dann och nee lieber nicht.... wenn ich PVP Klamotten anhabe habe ich auch mehr, ist nur n bisl blöd und an Hand vom GS kannst du es nicht festmachen, ob derjenige seine Klasse kannt ( siehe Verzauberungen, Sockel)  leider kann man auch die Erfolge nicht mehr ranziehen zum Vergleich.... durchschleifen lassen kann man sich überall.... man nehme nur mal die Titelverkäufe für 20 k Gold.
Randomraids bergen Gefahren und wer sich denen stellen will gebe ich meine Unterstützung und wünsche viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brannys (6. August 2010)

Server Lordaeron, auch hier ist alles GS-verseucht. 
Obwohl viel über GS geflucht wird, bei suchen von Spielern für einen Schlachtzug wird deine GS verlangt, obwohl jemand mit viel GS noch lange nicht gut spielen muss.
Auch für ICC 10 und 25 verlangen viele Spieler 5.5 oder 6K GS, die man dafür mitbringen soll. Würde bedeuten, dass bei 6K GS ( oder darüber ) ein solcher Spieler im Grunde bei ICC nichts mehr gebrauchen kann. Ich habe selbst einen Magier mit GS6072 und in ICC droppt nur noch MIst. Trotzdem sucht man Magier mit 6K GS, oder mehr dafür.

Nachdem ich selbst oft genug feststellen durfte, dass Spieler mit viel GS noch lange nicht gut spielen können, ist GS definitiv unsinnig und wertlos. Da kann man in Zukunft genauso gut Spieler suchen, die am meisten Gold haben. Ob die dann auch in Inis und Schlachtzügen diesbezüglich gut spielen können, das kann sich hier jeder selbst ausmalen.


----------



## Lord Gama (6. August 2010)

Ist ja leider so, dass dein Equip mit Wotlk wertvoller ist als dein können. 

Jeder Idiot macht ICC mit dem richtigen Equip. Bei uns habe ich eine nette Gilde gefunden. Die gehen zusammen mit Twinks nach ICC und wenns mal nicht klappt dann klappts eben nicht. Denke das gibts auf jedem Server. Leider sind die Leute die sich darüber beschweren, dass ihr gearscore nicht reicht, sie aber skill ohne ende haben, diejenigen die in so einem Twinkraid am meisten rumnörgeln -.-


----------



## Merladon (6. August 2010)

Frag dich mal, wieso viele Spieler die diese Random-Raids leiten nach Spielern ausschau halten, die (fast) nichts mehr brauchen?! Richtig: Damit sie selbst mehr looten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau so dämlich, nein, eigentlich noch viel dämlicher sind Random-Raids, in denen Items gelockt sind.. wtf


----------



## TheEwanie (6. August 2010)

Auf Die Aldoe hällt sich das ganze in grenzen...Meistens gilt: Wer mitwill der kommt mit.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. August 2010)

Wenn ich das so lese "Unwort des Jahres: Equipcheck"...
Nein, shice drauf, pack die 10 grün-blauen 80er in unsere ICC 25 Gruppe. Passt schon.
Aber das andere extrem ist ebenso Unsinn. Niemand braucht für ICC 25 6K GS. Hallo? Das haben Leute mit 5,2-5,4 (Gruppenschnitt 5,1k GS) sogar ohne 30% Buff geschafft.
Naja der Skill der Spieler nimmt ab und so wird versucht wenigstens perfekte Voraussetzungen zu schaffen.
Ich habe auch oft Mitspieler mit hoher GS erlebt - wo ich mich gefragt habe "wie sind die bitte an ihr Equip gekommen?".

Lasst euch nicht foppen! GS ist schön und gut um mal eben schnell den Equipstand zu überprüfen. Ideal für RND-Raids WENN die Leiter fähig sind mit GearScore korrekt umzugehen.

Ich erinnere mich gerade, dass wir zu BC bei 5 Mann Heroics vor dem Laden auch immer kurz in die Armory geschaut haben ob das Equip vom zukünftigen Gruppenmitglied überhaupt reicht. Und das war oftmals mehr als nötig!


----------



## madmurdock (6. August 2010)

Pupsi_Baer schrieb:


> Schwierige Situation. Wenn man eine Person und seine Spielweise nicht aus vorhergegangenen Raids und Dungeons kennt, muss man zwangsweise nach dem Gear inviten. Ob die Grenze bei 5.500 für einen ICC-10er und 6.000 für einen ICC-25er liegen muss, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt. Die ersten Leute sind schließlich mit 232 bzw 245er Gear rein. Das war ein Gs von 5000+ ohne 30% Buff. Das man die Gs-Nachfrage jetzt so hoch ansetzt ist halt mangelndes Vertrauen und die Hoffnung das gutes Gear auch einen guten Raidabend mit sich bringt.
> 
> Bin gestern selber wieder ICC 25er gewesen. Alles gut bestückte Leute. Ich mit 5850er Penismeter gehörte da noch zu den Geringverdienern. Waren 4 andere Retris bei. Einer 6000er Gs der Rest gleich oder knapp unter mir. Der 6000er war mit 11.500 dps noch 500 dps hinter mir. Der Rest weiter ab 9000 dps abwärts. Veranschaulicht nur das was jeder wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder sagt.
> 
> Skill und ein gutes Pc-System lassen jedes Gear schlecht aussehen. Das merkt man bei DD's extrem, bei Healern ebenso. Einzig Tanks sind da ein wenig außen vor. Da es da hauptsächlich auf Stats ankommt ist umso höher auch meist umso besser. Die Aggro wird in der Regel eh nicht verloren.



Gute Leute lassen sich halt den Erfolg von den Mains posten, wenn ein Twink denn mitkommt. Und mal ehrlich.. Jede Durchschnitts Grp (5200GS) kann 11 Bosse schaffen, wenn alle bekannt sind. Klar, LK gibts Schadenssptizen, die nicht zu verachten sind. Hier braucht man leider Gear und leider auch ein bestimmtes Setup. Ohne Slows und Stuns wirste da auch mit 6000GS die Valkyren net downkriegen. Wer mit keinem Char bis jetzt 12 Bosse down hat, der ist auch schlecht bzw in einer schlechten Gilde und ja, wenn ich ne Grp erstellen wuerde, wuerde ich dann auf denjenigen verzichten. Und komm bitte keiner mit dem RL Joker. ICC ist seit Ewigkeiten draussen, es gibt einen 30% Buff und es gibt auch Raidgilden, die nur 1 bis 2 ma die Woche raiden.

GS is mir bei nem Twinkrun ziemlich Wumpe, solange denn die Erfahrung und der Skill stimmt.


----------



## Piposus (6. August 2010)

Gearscore braucht man in einer Raidgilde nicht. Also wenn man nicht raiden will, kann man sich gar nicht darüber aufregen, da es ja in einer Raidgilde nicht benötigt wird...


----------



## Eyatrian (6. August 2010)

Benon schrieb:


> Schon wer das "neue" Gearscore runtergeladen? Weiß jetzt nicht auswendig wie alt es ist aber wenn du n Char anklickst kannste /gs eintippen und dann siehst du Erfahrungen in welchen inis, ob critimmun die stats die er hat etc.



Das ist nicht das neue Gearscore, sondern das komplette Addon, GearscoreLite ist wie es schon sagt "lite" nur mit dem zahlen zeugs


----------



## Rainaar (6. August 2010)

Merladon schrieb:


> Frag dich mal, wieso viele Spieler die diese Random-Raids leiten nach Spielern ausschau halten, die (fast) nichts mehr brauchen?! Richtig: Damit sie selbst mehr looten können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So isses.

Je mehr GS>6000 dabei sind, desto _*wahrscheinlicher*_ ist es schnell und gut durch zu kommen und dabei kaum Leute Im Raid zu haben die den Loot überhaupt noch brauchen können.

Das Problem ist somit nicht Gearscore, sondern die Spieler die WOW mit einem *EGO*shooter verwechseln.

Schnell, ohne großen Aufwand alles haben wollen ist das einzige was zählt. In der Gruppe zu wipen? NOGO!

Obwohl eines muss ich sagen, auf Antonidas scheint es wieder besser zu werden.
Ich bin sogar letztens gefragt worden ob ich das gedroppte Tankteil, das ich nicht gewonnen hatte, nicht für mein (noch nichtmal vorhandenes) 2 Eqip haben wolle?
Eventuell haben langsam die Leute auch die Schnauze voll sich in einem Spiel mehr zu stressen und anzuhören als auf der Arbeit


----------



## Famenio (6. August 2010)

Ich versteh das Problem immernoch nicht.
Wenn euer Equip zu low ist (<5300) und ihr von euch behaupten könnt, das ihr "skill" bzw movement habt, 
dann lasst euch doch einfach die Hose und Schuhe herstellen, die pushen schonmal.
Dann, wenn es nötig ist noch die 245-er Brust und armschienen.

Dann noch Pdk 25-er laufen und schon habt ihr euer GS zusamen.


----------



## sarika (6. August 2010)

bei uns ist es sehr gemischt, man findet leute, die nur gs haben wollen und welche die sich noch die mühe machen das equipt und/oder die rfahrung zu checken.
ich selbst leite auch 2 mal die woche raids (ein 10er gildenintern und einen 25er wo wir auch randoms brauchen), für mich ist gearscor nur nett, um schnell einen groben überblick zu haben, aber ich schau mir die leute auch gerne an, denn gs sagt nichts über passende verzauberungen und sockel aus, und wenn jemand erfahrung in icc vorweisen kann, ist mir das auch immer recht, da muß dann schon nichts erklärt werden.
ich denke gs ist ein nettes werkzeug, wenn man es richtig anwendet, aber nur darauf zu schauen macht absolut null sinn. denn jetzt mit dem 30%buff, haben wir auch schon in twinkgruppen mit wesentlich schlechterem equipt hardmodes im 10er gemacht, und das nicht nur beim luftschiff, sondern auch modermiene und todeswisper. in der gruppe war der durchschnitt irgendwo bei 5200 - 5300 gs, aber die leute wußten alle was sie machen müssen, und dann ist das relativ einfach.
und selbst im 25er ists in der zwischenzeit kein problem mehr so nen chaotischen kampf wie den rat zu machen, auch wenn man die hälfte randoms bei hat, hauptsachen es sind ein paar erfahrene bei, die im richtigen moment das richtige tun (zb kinetische kugeln)...

das beste ist wirklich, man sucht sich eine stammgruppe, die schauen nicht auf gs, sondern danach, ob das zusammenspiel funktioniert. ausrüstung kommt heute von ganz alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azyurok (6. August 2010)

Genau desshalb, mach ich PvP^^


----------



## Milivoje (6. August 2010)

Syracrus schrieb:


> Aber viele blicken auf deinen GS und sagen dann och nee lieber nicht.... wenn ich PVP Klamotten anhabe habe ich auch mehr, ist nur n bisl blöd und an Hand vom GS kannst du es nicht festmachen, ob derjenige seine Klasse kannt ( siehe Verzauberungen, Sockel) leider kann man auch die Erfolge nicht mehr ranziehen zum Vergleich.... durchschleifen lassen kann man sich überall.... man nehme nur mal die Titelverkäufe für 20 k Gold.
> Randomraids bergen Gefahren und wer sich denen stellen will gebe ich meine Unterstützung und wünsche viel Glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manch einer mag aber ab und an Spaß in Randomraids haben.... Aber zurück zum Thema: Wie willst Du denn Spiler aussuchen? Nur Leute, die einen netten namen haben? Oder würfeln? Es ist doch so: Spätestens ab dem zweiten Wipe muss man im Randomraid damit rechnen, dass der erste Spieler wortlos einen DC vortäuscht. Ist das ein Tank und die ID wurde bereits vergeben, führt das nicht selten zum Ende des Raids, weil kein Ersatz mehr zu finden ist. Daher sucht man Spieler, deren Gear und Erfolge vermuten lassen, dass die Chance besteht, dass man so weit wie möglich kommt.


----------



## Minorjiel (6. August 2010)

Wenn man diesem Artikel hier Glauben schenken darf, dann ist bald sowieso Schicht im Schacht mit GS:

http://www.5secrule.de/2010/06/das-ende-von-gearscore-online-abfragen-bald-nicht-mehr-moeglich/

Anscheinend verursacht das AddOn GS einen massiven Traffic, weil es "der Server im sekunden-takt mit Inspect-Anfragen flooded" --> Sprich: Unser Problemchen mit den ständigen Lags könnte eventuell hausgemacht sein.

Schon witzig, denn ich selbst habe GS seinerzeit nach zwei Tagen wieder entfernt, weil mit das "Geruckel" beim MouseOvern in Ballungsgebieten gehörig auf die Nerven ging. Schon da habe ich mich gefragt, ob das nicht Auswirkungen auf die Server haben könnte, wenn 10.000 Peoples das System teilweise auch "aus versehen" permanent mit zusätzlichen/überflüssigen/nicht geplanten Anfragen bombardieren.

Mag Blizzard wohl auch nicht so gern. Und hier soll es angeblich einen Bluepost zu dem Thema geben, habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## PalaBubble (6. August 2010)

Also ich wär ja froh wenn Blizz des irgendwie unterbindet. Zum einen weil die weit verbreiteten Lags vielleicht wirklich von daher stammen und zum andern weil man dann wieder als Rnd-Raid-Geher die Raidleiter vor dem Invite beurteilen kann. Merke des selber oft wenn ich mit meinem Main ICC10 oder Pdk gehe, da kommt man zum Gearcheck, der Raidlead hat dich im TArget und zack haste den invite. Da weis man sofort der hat dich ins target genommen deinen 6.2k GS gesehen also invitet er halt mal. Ohne GS müsste man als Raidleiter die Leute selbsständig beurteilen können. Nen GS von 6k bringt mir nämlich herzlich wenig wenn ich nicht am Hit/Exp-Cap bin oder irgend nen Scheiß gesockelt/verzaubert hab. Einfach ma Equip farmen und mit irgendwelchem Müll enchanten/sockeln und dann so zum Gearcheck und schaun ob was angemerkt wird. WEnn ja richtiges Gear anziehen^^, wenn nein kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Raid eh nichts wird, weils der RAidlead einfach net draufhat. Vermutlich will er dann auch ohne TS machen und wenn jmd drauf besteht und sogar noch einen zur Verfügung stellt kommen genau 0 Ansagen vom Raidleiter und der Raid löst sich nach dem 2ten wipe an einem von den Kartoffeln auf, weil es einfach zu unkoordiniert abläuft.


----------



## Maradil (6. August 2010)

wenn du weißt, dass es schon einen Thread dazu gibt, warums chreibst du dann noch einen und sagst dann wir sollen nicht flamen ? bissl naiv oder ;D

hauptsache mal wieder was gesagt.... manchmal zweifelt man echt an der Intelligenz anderer....


----------



## Stevesteel (6. August 2010)

PalaBubble schrieb:


> Also ich wär ja froh wenn Blizz des irgendwie unterbindet. Zum einen weil die weit verbreiteten Lags vielleicht wirklich von daher stammen und zum andern weil man dann wieder als Rnd-Raid-Geher die Raidleiter vor dem Invite beurteilen kann. Merke des selber oft wenn ich mit meinem Main ICC10 oder Pdk gehe, da kommt man zum Gearcheck, der Raidlead hat dich im TArget und zack haste den invite. Da weis man sofort der hat dich ins target genommen deinen 6.2k GS gesehen also invitet er halt mal. Ohne GS müsste man als Raidleiter die Leute selbsständig beurteilen können. Nen GS von 6k bringt mir nämlich herzlich wenig wenn ich nicht am Hit/Exp-Cap bin oder irgend nen Scheiß gesockelt/verzaubert hab. Einfach ma Equip farmen und mit irgendwelchem Müll enchanten/sockeln und dann so zum Gearcheck und schaun ob was angemerkt wird. WEnn ja richtiges Gear anziehen^^, wenn nein kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Raid eh nichts wird, weils der RAidlead einfach net draufhat. Vermutlich will er dann auch ohne TS machen und wenn jmd drauf besteht und sogar noch einen zur Verfügung stellt kommen genau 0 Ansagen vom Raidleiter und der Raid löst sich nach dem 2ten wipe an einem von den Kartoffeln auf, weil es einfach zu unkoordiniert abläuft.


erzähl doch keinen Quatsch, bei einem GS von 6,2 braucht sich der RL nicht mehr deine Verzauberungen oder Sockelungen angucken.
Das einzige, was da noch interessant ist, ist /gs xxx einzugeben und deine Erfahrung in zBsp. ICC anzugucken, wobei auch die bei einem GS von 
6,2 12/12 sein sollte.
Wenn GS nicht mehr existiert, werden Seiten wie beimba oder das Arsenal genutzt, dauert zwar etwas länger, aber wenn man einen vernünftigen Raid aufbauen möchte, kommt man meistens nicht drum herum.


----------



## Hubautz (6. August 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Gearscore braucht man in einer Raidgilde nicht. Also wenn man nicht raiden will, kann man sich gar nicht darüber aufregen, da es ja in einer Raidgilde nicht benötigt wird...



Ich komme beim besten Willen nicht dahinter, was dieser Satz aussagen soll.


----------



## La Saint (6. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> P.s: Pls lasst eure Unbrauchbaren Flames wie gesagt ich melde sie sowieso!



Interessant. 

Was ein Flame ist, entscheidest sicher du. Mit anderen Worten: entweder antwortet ihr mir so wie es mir paßt oder ich melde euch. Cooler Ansatz für eine Diskussion. Sollte man öfter machen.

Meine Meinung zur Sache. Das grundlegende Spielprinzip des itemlastigen WoW basiert auf Neid, Geltungssucht und Profilierungszwang . Tools wie Recount und GearScore sind willkommene Hilfsmittel um genau das zu unterstützen. Deswegen wird man sie auch niemals abschaffen. Eher im Gegenteil. Findige WoWler werden mit Unterstützung von Blizzard noch viele andere Hilfsmittel für den virtuellen Genitalvergleich erfinden. 

Um das zu verstehen, muß man erstmal ein vergleichbares Spiel ohne dieses Prinzip kennengelernt haben. Ein echtes MMORPG, wo es nicht um die Befriedigung von Neurosen Einzelner geht, sondern um kontruktives Gruppenspiel mit gegenseitigem Respekt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Breoal (6. August 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wurde das schon tausend mal geschrieben, aber Leute, nicht die Addons, sondern die Spieler machen WoW zu dem, was es ist.
Das Addon Gearscore, wie auch Recount (aka. Penismeter) finde ich genial, vorausgesetzt man weiss, wie man sie anwendet!
Mithilfe Gearscore kannst du verdammt schnell überprüfen, ob Softcaps von diversen Werten erreicht wurden, alles verz. wurde, richtige Sockel eingestzt wurden usw.
Das einzige was man über GS sagen kann ist, dass es dir den Blick ins Arsenal erspart, da ja das Ingamevergleichen von Erfolgen relativ mühsam ist.
Und, das wage ich jetzt mal zu behaupten, man kann auf jedem Server den "min 6k gs"-Raids einfach und elegant aus dem Weg gehen.
Es gibt viele Raidgruppen/Raidleiter die keinen so grossen Wert auf GS legen.
Das beginnt schon wenn man auf das "Suche 2 dd's für icc 10" antwortet.
Anstelle von "hier"/"inv" kommt ein nettes "Hallo, ich bin Shattenpriester und möchte gerne bei eurem Raid mitkommen. Erfahrung habe ich 6/12. Prof und Rat bei je ca. 20%." MILLIONEN mal besser rüber!
Es ist ein GEBEN und NEHMEN

MFG Breoal


----------



## Stevesteel (6. August 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wurde das schon tausend mal geschrieben, aber Leute, nicht die Addons, sondern die Spieler machen WoW zu dem, was es ist.
> Das Addon Gearscore, wie auch Recount (aka. Penismeter) finde ich genial, vorausgesetzt man weiss, wie man sie anwendet!
> Mithilfe Gearscore kannst du verdammt schnell überprüfen, ob Softcaps von diversen Werten erreicht wurden, alles verz. wurde, richtige Sockel eingestzt wurden usw.
> Das einzige was man über GS sagen kann ist, dass es dir den Blick ins Arsenal erspart, da ja das Ingamevergleichen von Erfolgen relativ mühsam ist.
> ...


/sign


----------



## Minorjiel (6. August 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wurde das schon tausend mal geschrieben, aber Leute, nicht die Addons, sondern die Spieler machen WoW zu dem, was es ist.



Hm, das sehe ich anders bzw. hätte ich da zu ergänzen, dass die Addons die Spieler zu dem gemacht haben, was Du heute in Dalaran in den Channels lesen musst...zumindest, wenn es um Raidplannungen, etc. geht. 



Breoal schrieb:


> Das Addon Gearscore, wie auch Recount (aka. Penismeter) finde ich genial, vorausgesetzt man weiss, wie man sie anwendet!


Und genau da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer. Für Dich bedeutet "richtig anwenden" vielleicht die Analyse der *eigenen* Spielweise. Für 80% aller anderen Spieler bedeutet "richtig anwenden" die Analyse der Spielweise *aller anderen!* --> Woraus natürlich Voraussetzungen und Anforderungen geboren werden. 

Die Frage ist nun, was richtig oder falsch bedeutet. Ich glaube, dies liegt im individuellen Ermessen jedes einzelnen Spielers...oder hast Du schonmal eine Bedienungsanleitung von GS, Recount und Co gefunden, die Dir erläutert, was Du damit machen *sollst* und nicht nur *kannst*!


----------



## Shaila (6. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mit WoW Süchtler u, Nicht Süchtler,
> 
> Ich weiss es wird scheinbar schon einen Thread dazu geben ( also spart euch schonmal eure Flames ich werde sie eh melden ).
> 
> ...



Hallo, Selbiges war genau so gestern bei mir der Fall. Genau mit den selben Werten es wurde 5,5 Gearscore bis 6K Gearscore für ICC 10er verlangt. Als ich im Handelschannel die Frage stellte, wieso die Leute nicht nach DPS/Healwert oder Ähnlichen Fragen, bekam ich die Antwort, dass dann jeder nur lügen würde. Was ich mich frage ist, warum es zu BC Zeiten dann so gut funktionierte ? Weil alle gelogen haben ? Und selbst wenn, durch die Instanz ist man ja scheinbar trotzdem gekommen. Und wer dauernt gelogen hat und schlechte Leistungen gebracht hatte, wurde auf Dauer einfach nicht mehr mitgenommen.

Ich finde es ist besser, mal jemanden mit zu nehmen, der möglicherweiße lügt, als Leute auszuschließen, die spielerisch bereit für ICC sind, aber denen vielleicht ein paar Gearscorepunkte fehlen. Das Problem besteht aber darin, dass Gearscore der Lückenfüller für wertvolle Ausrüstung geworden ist, denn wertvolle Ausrüstung gibt es nicht mehr. Zu BC Zeiten hat man einen Spieler angeguckt und gewusst: "Top, der kann was!", weil an bestimmte Ausrüstungsbereiche, wirklich nur die Leute herankamen, die wirklich etwas dafür geleistet haben und damit meine ich nicht 2 Tage heroische Instanzen abfarmen, sondern Leistungen bei schweren Bosskämpfen.

Heute haben wir einen Itemdschungel, wo keiner mehr richtig durchsteigt. Also musste ein Lückenfüller her, mit dem man sich wieder abgrenzen kann und auf den ersten Blick alles erkennen kann: Gearscore war geboren. Leider hat Gearscore den Nachteil, dass es in vielen Bereichen ungenau ist und die spielerische Leistung nun keine Garantie mehr ist, sobald der Wert hoch ist. Denn damals war die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Spieler mit gutem Equip auch gut spielen kann, sehr hoch. Dies ist heute nicht mehr der Fall und das ist die Problematik von Gearscore.

Sozusagen, ist Gearscore ein richtiger Ansatz aber auch ein Aufschrei der Spielerschaft. Man merkt förmlich, wie danach geschrieen wird, wieder etwas zu haben, mit dem man sich abgrenzen kann. Man will wieder epische Epicausrüstungen und nicht etwas was jeder trägt.

DPS/Healwertabfragen wären die bessere Alternative, allerdings ersetzen sie eben nicht das "Erste Blick Gefühl".


----------



## Breoal (6. August 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer. Für Dich bedeutet "richtig anwenden" vielleicht die Analyse der *eigenen* Spielweise. Für 80% aller anderen Spieler bedeutet "richtig anwenden" die Analyse der Spielweise *aller anderen!* --> Woraus natürlich Voraussetzungen und Anforderungen geboren werden.


Stimme ich dir zu 100% zu, aber mir stellt sich dennoch wieder die Frage, WoW/Addon's oder Spieler der wunde Punkt?




Minorjiel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun, was richtig oder falsch bedeutet. Ich glaube, dies liegt im individuellen Ermessen jedes einzelnen Spielers...oder hast Du schonmal eine Bedienungsanleitung von GS, Recount und Co gefunden, die Dir erläutert, was Du damit machen *sollst* und nicht nur *kannst*!


Ja, gibt leider keine Anleitung, wie so zu vielem im Leben. Aber genau diesen Leute, kann man, mit wenig Aufwand und Verlusten aus dem Weg gehen.
Man findet immer, manchmal halt auch 3h später, einen Raid, der sich nicht nur auf GS stützt, und mann auch als "Kleiner" Spass haben kann!


----------



## Taz66 (6. August 2010)

Auf Antonidas ist es auch so,es gibt sogar immer mehr Gilden wie zb rude bei uns die Leute gegen ingame-Gold durch Icc ziehn,für 100000 Gold kriegste zb.icc 10 normal und icc Heroic,wie erbärmlich ist das,wenn die Leute sich mit ihrem Gear
derart profilieren müßen,als seihen sie die Größten und die Spieler sogar noch abzocken.

Und wenn mann eine Gilde sucht,nimmt keine Gilde einen mehr auf,auser wie gesagt du hast Imba Equip und kannst Erfolge zeigen.

Ja ist schon Traurig wie weit es mit den Gilden gekommen ist,die kleineren keine Chance mehr geben,um sich zu Beweisen.

Dabei werden die Spieler immer dreister und unfreundlicher,die Channel werden benutzt um andere Spieler zu Beleidigen,wenn sie was Fragen oder Anbieten wollen.

Random geht immer weniger,weill die Leute entweder ihre Gilden haben,oder weill sie sich nicht mehr trauen,mit der Angst für Dumm dargestellt zu werden.

Das alles auf Horden-Seite,wie es auf Allianz-Seite ist kann ich nicht sagen.

War vorher auf Malorne und bin getranzt,weil es da auch schon so Angefangen hat,aber Antonidas ist echt die Härte,was das Obige angeht.

Was mit Cata pasieren wird,wird mann sehn.


----------



## immortal15 (6. August 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Auf Todeswache ist es mehr eine Art Richtlinie.
> Aber da kommen auch die "kleinen" Leute mit einem GS von 5100-5200 in ICC mit rein.
> Das wäre dann so ca. das Item-Lvl 245 ø.
> Außer es wird ein Clearrun angekündigt, dann werden natürlich besser Equipte Leute mitgenommen.
> ...


equip check ftw <.< ich nem immer alle mit die mindestens pdk equipt sind ......


----------



## Cotraxis (6. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mit WoW Süchtler u, Nicht Süchtler,
> 
> Ich weiss es wird scheinbar schon einen Thread dazu geben ( also spart euch schonmal eure Flames ich werde sie eh melden ).
> 
> ...



DITO


----------



## Minorjiel (6. August 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu 100% zu, aber mir stellt sich dennoch wieder die Frage, WoW/Addon's oder Spieler der wunde Punkt?



Erinnert mich etwas an die Huhn- und Ei-Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke, die Mischung macht's aus. Die Addons begünstigen die Entwicklung von negativen "Eigenarten" einiger Spieler. Und da es leider in unserer Natur liegt, den einfachsten und kürzesten Weg zu wählen etabliert sich ein System, was Leistung in irgendeiner Form messbar macht (sinnvoll oder sinnfrei sei mal außer Acht gelassen) ziemlich schnell als Standard.



Breoal schrieb:


> Ja, gibt leider keine Anleitung, wie so zu vielem im Leben. Aber genau diesen Leute, kann man, mit wenig Aufwand und Verlusten aus dem Weg gehen.
> Man findet immer, manchmal halt auch 3h später, einen Raid, der sich nicht nur auf GS stützt, und mann auch als "Kleiner" Spass haben kann!



Zum Glück!


----------



## Sano (6. August 2010)

skill ist nicht mehr gefragt. zur zeit ist gearscore hip. 
skill kann man nicht messen und GS ist einfach abzulesen. 
das macht leider den unterschied.

ab dem nächsten addon wird CC wieder wichtig werden. 
dann freue ich mich schon auf die Wotlk Endgamequipten 
leute die ihren zugeteilten mob nicht unter kontrolle bringen 
können (ImbaHexer: "Ololo, wieso kann ich den humanoiden 
nicht übernehmen?") So in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da wird sich dann zeigen ob jemand schon classic und BC gespielt hat und
ob er auch bei seiner klasse die anderen verstaubten knöpfchen versteht.

mfg Sano


----------



## Aremetis (6. August 2010)

Ich bin auch kein Freund von Gearscore und eigentlich immer Befürworter der Meinung : Skill > GS

Aber man muss natürlich auch hier etwas vorsichtig sein, denn genauso schlimm wie das ewige GS gebrabbel von vielen Random Raids, finde ich es, dass manche Spieler wohl der Meinung sind: Nur weil ihr Main vielleicht 11/12 HM im 25er haben, dass ihre Twinks daher grün/blau ohne Gems und ohne Verzauberungen nun ICC gehen können.

Das finde ich ist dann auch der falsche Weg. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch - wie ich schon sagte halte ich nichts von min. GS von xxx um ICC zu gehen - aber das andere ist in meinen Augen genauso verwerflich. Ich verstehe solche Leute nicht. Ja Erfahrung ist mehr wert als Equip - aber ein gewisses Maß an Equip ist eben auch erforderlich. Man kann nicht alles nur mit Erfahrung wettmachen.

Ich habe insgesamt 6 80er Chars und habe von 11/12 hm (25er) bis manche Chars "nur" 11/12 n (10er) allers dabei - aber ich bin der Meinung ob Main oder Twink - wenn ich raiden will (und ICC ist trotz 30% Buff, immer noch der derzeitige Endcontent) sollte meine Ausrüstung entsprechend sein. Ich meine damit nicht, dass für ICC 10 alles 251 sein muss (denn dann bräuchte man ja nicht mehr ICC 10 gehen) - aber zumindest sollte das was ich habe entsprechend verzaubert und gesockelt sein. Gerade mit den 3 neuen 5er inis wo heroisch ja 232er items droppen + pdk etc fehlt mir das Verständnis grün/blau bei einem ICC Raid aufzutauchen dazu dann noch ungesockelt und unverzaubert.

Wenn diese Leute mir dann kommen mit "mein Main hat...." dann sagen ich stets : Ein jeder Spieler sollte sich folgende Frage stellen: Wenn alle 10/25 Spieler vergleichbares Equip wie ich habe, haben wir dann in dieser Raidinstanz einen Auftrag? Wie weit würden wir kommen? Wenn die Antwort "nein" lautet - dann sollte ich mir vielleicht mal Gedanken über mein Equip machen. Klar können bessere Spieler einen schwächeren kompensieren, aber das sollte doch eher die Ausnahme sein und nicht die Regel.

Fazit: GS sagt rein gar nichts über Skill und Erfahrung aus - aber Skill und Erfahrung in Grün/blau kann es eben auch nicht sein.


----------



## Zanny (6. August 2010)

Sano schrieb:


> skill ist nicht mehr gefragt. zur zeit ist gearscore hip.
> skill kann man nicht messen und GS ist einfach abzulesen.
> das macht leider den unterschied.
> 
> ...


Und trotzdem werden die Leute wieder nach Gearscore ausgewählt weil man das können des Spielers leider nicht vor dem Raid messen kann.


----------



## Spion0522 (6. August 2010)

Jetzt mal ehrlich :
Ziel ist es für dich eine gute raidgilde zufinden.Wenn die komischen Leute in Gilde A nur üvber den Gs bestimmen wen sie mit nehmen weisst du ja ,dass Gilde A keine gute Raidgilde ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wirst du zur heutigen Zeit wohl etwas länger durchziehen bis ca Gilde O.Gilde O macht dann Testraids und guckt was du kannst.zwar werden die dich mit 3k Gs auch nich mit nehmen aber dann gehste halt mal 4 hcs.Also machen dir Gilden wie Beispiel A das finden einer GUTEN raidgilde deutlich einfacher. 

*ende* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchurxoxD (6. August 2010)

is bei uns genau so...einzigsten vorteil hat man...wenn man sagt :'Hey ich kann hc freischalten' dann kommen sofort die ganzen idioten hey willst nich bei uns mit *bettel*


----------



## Spion0522 (6. August 2010)

Sano schrieb:


> skill ist nicht mehr gefragt. zur zeit ist gearscore hip.
> skill kann man nicht messen und GS ist einfach abzulesen.
> das macht leider den unterschied.
> 
> ...



Das seh ich aber auch so.Es werden wohl viele in den ersten Instanzen überannt werden weil die wieder alles bombem wollen wie es atm der fall ist.Auch wenn mit 85 dann das Thema Heroisch dazu kommt.Wenn man ruf farmt um sich bei Fraktionen equip zu kaufen.Wenn man evt jeden Tag eine bestimmte Hc geht weil da evt ein Hut droppt.Wenn eine eingespielte kleine Gruppe wieder mehr erfolg hat als die komischen Df-rnd gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (6. August 2010)

Jo Gearscore von 6k für ICC25er..
Das erinnert mich daran, wies in einem Stammraid, wo ich als Random mitkam aussah.

Ich bin eine Eule mit T9 Equip, Gearscore von 5100, die Leute im Raid hatten alle 5,9k+. Ich habe keine Bosskenntnisse(war damals zu oft raiden und hab dadurch kaum noch motivation) und wer war erster im Dmg? Richtig, die 5,1k GS Eule.

Gearscore ist einfach nur Schrott - IN DER HINSICHT.
Gearscore zeigt einem schnell an, ob jemand gut oder nicht gut equiped ist.(das ist der enizige Vorteil) Wobei ich ab 5k von gut und ausreichend für ICC25er rede. Wer SCHNELL da durch will, sollte also auch nicht nur 6k Leute mitnehmen, sondern vorallem Leute mit SKILL!
Solte echt sone Art Skillscore entwickelt werden, der die Bewegungen und Aktivitäten etc. berechnet xD


----------



## darkcava (6. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mit WoW Süchtler u, Nicht Süchtler,
> 
> Ich weiss es wird scheinbar schon einen Thread dazu geben ( also spart euch schonmal eure Flames ich werde sie eh melden ).
> 
> ...



Ich spiele auch auf Blackrock. Kann deine Beobachtung nur bestätigen.

Das Problem ist vergleichbar mit der Situation am Arbeitsmarkt:
*"Gesucht wird junger, dynamischer Volljurist mit Prädikatsexamen, 24 Jahre alt, 6 Jahre Berufserfahrung bei White&Case. Bewerbungen in Ermangelung der angeführten Qualifikationen werden vernichtet."*

Tja woher soll man denn bitte die Erfahrung hernehmen. Woher sollen denn die Leute 5,8k GS + hernehmen, wenn sie keiner mitnimmt? Gearscore ist eine sehr schöne Hilfe, um sich einen *ersten *Eindruck zu machen, da man den Skill nach wie vor weder in Erfolgen noch in Punkten ausdrücken kann. Den Spieler hierauf zu reduzieren, kann nunmal auch daneben gehen.

Leider muss ich dazu sagen, dass sich viele nur ins gemachte Nest setzen wollen. Und genau dabei hat man spielerisch viele Komplettreinfälle, die ihren Char kaum gescheit vorwärts bewegen können. Mit Sicherheit ein Grund, warum Addons wie Gearscore überhaupt existieren.

Will man stressfrei spielen kann ich nur jedem raten zu versuchen, was kleines selber aufzubauen. Am Besten aus dem RL-Bekanntenkreis wenn möglich. Besetzt ihr die Schlüsselpositionen bspw. im 10er (Tank & Heiler) sind die DDs größtenteils austauschbar.


----------



## Braamséry (6. August 2010)

Es gilt eig nicht GS vor Erfahrung, sondern GS vor Dummheit.

Bei mir in meiner kleinen Gilde, in der ich wär, ist es so, dass sie an einem Abend 6/12 im Eiltempo legen mit leuten von u 5k GS. Weiter geht nur net, weil ein Heal dann fehlt bzw DD mit Healspecc.
Aber in Randoms bekommt man mit 5,5k GS grp oft net soviel hin.

Wenn man dann aber jemand mit GS von 5k mitnimmt statt 5,5k hat man dazu noch die Gefahr, dass der jenige parktisch 0 DMG macht. 
Wenn er 5,5k hat, macht er zumindest ein paar k DPS.

Und das mit der Gilde verstehe ich net.
Was für eine suchst du denn?=
HMs 9/12+ im 25er?

Eine normale Gilde, die vllt am LK jez dran is kann mit jmd von 5,5k GS viel anfangen wenn er gut spielt, weil er sich schnell equippen kann wenn die anderen etwas weiter sind.
Du steckst deine Ziele da wohl auch etwas zu hoch.

Und noch zu empfehlen wäre mal die Gildenwebsites einiger solcher gilden abzuklappern.


----------



## tuerlich (6. August 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mit WoW Süchtler u, Nicht Süchtler,
> 
> Ich weiss es wird scheinbar schon einen Thread dazu geben ( also spart euch schonmal eure Flames ich werde sie eh melden ).
> 
> ...




Willkommen auf Blackrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück kennen mich viele, sonst würd ich mit meinen Twinks auch keine rnd Gruppen finden. Die Anforderungen sind echt hoch, aber wenn man mal ne Stamm bzw ne Raidgilde gefunden hat, gehts schnell vorran.


----------



## White_Sky (6. August 2010)

Zeichner schrieb:


> Is halt so die meisten gehen nur nach gearscore skill wird nicht mehr benötigt heutzutage -.-
> 
> auf meinem server isses au nicht anders



Gearscore gibt wirklich den Skill einiger Leute an. Je mehr einer danach trachtet, desto weniger Skill hat er.


----------

